# Acosta has pass revoked



## Preacher (Nov 7, 2018)

LMAO! Just heard it on Fox News...looking for link...LOVE IT!


----------



## Preacher (Nov 7, 2018)

Assaulted a WH intern,nothing but a drama queen who flings POINTLESS questions at President Trump,today was final straw for assaulting a woman. Buh Bye asshole!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 7, 2018)

So, in response to today’s earlier calamity, It sounds like Jim Acosta won’t be asking questions at the White House briefings anymore

Jim Acosta on Twitter


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Nov 7, 2018)

This is awesome. I have seen clips of the presser where the shit storm started. Trump acts like Trump, and the reporters were acting like they were the chosen hero’s for all the whinny snowflakes. I want to see the whole press conference. It is so epic!


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 7, 2018)

Good, the world is sick of watching his antics.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 7, 2018)

tRump acting like a spoiled child yet again.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 7, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> tRump acting like a spoiled child yet again.



Yeah, it may be a little petty, but I’m not going to pretend that I feel bad for Acosta. He’s an asshole. The reason why he and Trump clash so much is because they are both narcissists


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 7, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> So, in response to today’s earlier calamity, It sounds like Jim Acosta won’t be asking questions at the White House briefings anymore
> 
> Jim Acosta on Twitter




about time


----------



## Preacher (Nov 7, 2018)

Jim Acosta on Twitter


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 7, 2018)

Odium said:


> LMAO! Just heard it on Fox News...looking for link...LOVE IT!




good 

fck em


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 7, 2018)

Odium said:


> LMAO! Just heard it on Fox News...looking for link...LOVE IT!


He should lose his pass, but he probably won't.  Everytime Acosts gets his ass handed to him, Trump's supporters love it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 7, 2018)

Odium said:


> Jim Acosta on Twitter




--LOL


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm really over him and this drama queen idiocy of his he is better suited to be a reporter on Comedy Central.


----------



## Preacher (Nov 7, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> tRump acting like a spoiled child yet again.


He ASSAULTED a woman today at the WH....I know from the same party that elects a woman beater AG in Minnesota that doesn't matter but it does to the WH...he should be PERMANENTLY banned.


----------



## skews13 (Nov 7, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> tRump acting like a spoiled child yet again.



This will come back to bite him hard.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 7, 2018)

Odium said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > tRump acting like a spoiled child yet again.
> ...


He assaulted her..while screaming at the president. 

Secret service should have taken him down.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 7, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> tRump acting like a spoiled child yet again.



More like a DICKtator.


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 7, 2018)

Trump couldn't handle him.  What a puss.

The next Dem President needs to make Acosta Press Secretary.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2018)

He should go to jail for assaulting that young lady trying to do her job.  Asshole!

He need to be fired from CNN for being a shithead to the President.

Of course in the world of stupid hate mongering Moon Bats he will be a pathetic martyr.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 7, 2018)

Fuck Trump!  He's such a piece of shit!


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 7, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > tRump acting like a spoiled child yet again.
> ...


Er..no, it won't lolol. 
I'm pretty sure Accoster is going to end up in a cell.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 7, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Fuck Trump!  He's such a piece of shit!


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 7, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Trump couldn't handle him.  What a puss.
> 
> The next Dem President needs to make Acosta Press Secretary.


The prez handed him quite well. 
Accoster resembled nothing so much as a hormonal bull dyke on the rag.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 7, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > tRump acting like a spoiled child yet again.
> ...


Dictators control *ALL* the press *ALL* the time, idiota.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 7, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> This is awesome. I have seen clips of the presser where the shit storm started. Trump acts like Trump, and the reporters were acting like they were the chosen hero’s for all the whinny snowflakes. I want to see the whole press conference. It is so epic!



I saw it and Acosta was wrong.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 7, 2018)

Flash said:


> He should go to jail for assaulting that young lady trying to do her job.  Asshole!
> 
> He need to be fired from CNN for being a shithead to the President.
> 
> Of course in the world of stupid hate mongering Moon Bats he will be a pathetic martyr.


Cnn and soros most likely pay him hazard pay to see how far he can push the envelope. 

Accoster reminded me of a terrorist about to set off a shoe bomb.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > He should go to jail for assaulting that young lady trying to do her job.  Asshole!
> ...




He is simply a hateful stupid asshole suffering from the mental illness we know as Trump Derangement Syndrome.  There is a national epidemic going around.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 7, 2018)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 227417


Trump talks like he is a dictator.
 The truth is, he only speaks for 30% of the country.  That's the 30% of dumbass, unpatrotic losers, like yourself.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 7, 2018)

Trump and Acosta hate each other.  Acosta is a great reporter.  It really pisses Trump off that Acosta isn't afraid of him.  Reminds me of the days of President Nixon and Dan Rather.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2018)

Looking forward to the next WH press briefing.

Fox Reporter: "You recently pulled Jim Acosta's press pass. Can you tell us why and when will he get it back?"

Sara Sanders: "Who?


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 7, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Trump couldn't handle him.  What a puss.
> ...


Hormonal bull dyke on the rag is Trump's only setting.  What a perfect fucking description; well done


----------



## Preacher (Nov 7, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 227417
> ...


That's why almost EVERY Senator he campaigned for WON! LOL....keep crying...its hilarious... Trump triggers leftists so easily.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 7, 2018)

Odium said:


> LMAO! Just heard it on Fox News...looking for link...LOVE IT!



I just saw a clip of The Donald's press conference where he bitch slapped the Propaganda MSM and again repeated they are the Enemy of The People, excellent MEGA!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## BuckToothMoron (Nov 7, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> tRump acting like a spoiled child yet again.



Yep, that’s nothing new. What makes this situation so epic is that we see him taking out a political activist posing as a journalist. Seriously, do you see both sides of this, or can you only see it thru Democratic colored lens?

We have a childish bully as president who is being asked questions by people who are given access to the president for the purpose of bringing news to the people. But Many of those people instead use the access to advance their own political agenda. 

Don’t get me wrong, they have a right to advance their agenda, but not as a White House journalist, and not on the presidents time, which is the people’s time, the people who elected him.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 7, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 227417
> ...


Dictators control *ALL* the press *ALL* the time....Your dumbass hyperbolic talking points don't even make sense in the real world.

If a member of the press had been such disrespectful shitburger to Dear Boiking, he would have been tossed from the press pool the first day, not two years later...And you know what, hacks asses like you would have cheered.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 7, 2018)

Won't happen, but the other reporters should refuse to show up for Trump's dog and pony show for a couple of days. It's not like they would miss more than his usual stupid remarks.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 7, 2018)

Odium said:


> LMAO! Just heard it on Fox News...looking for link...LOVE IT!



Ah, Trump can't answer a question, so the reporter gets their pass taken away. 

Very Trump like.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Nov 7, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > tRump acting like a spoiled child yet again.
> ...


----------



## JGalt (Nov 7, 2018)

Odium said:


> LMAO! Just heard it on Fox News...looking for link...LOVE IT!



There is a God after all.

Hope I got my post in before the wailing and gnashing of teeth over "suppression of First Amendment rights."


----------



## Oddball (Nov 7, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Trump and Acosta hate each other.  Acosta is a great reporter.  It really pisses Trump off that Acosta isn't afraid of him.  Reminds me of the days of President Nixon and Dan Rather.


Assholecosta is a sorry-assed party man hack douche canoe...Little wonder you like him.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 7, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > tRump acting like a spoiled child yet again.
> ...


They're asking the questions their audience wants answered, not the ones tRump wants to answer.  Being somewhat confrontational is kinda part of the job.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 7, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO! Just heard it on Fox News...looking for link...LOVE IT!
> ...


Trump answered the question and Assholecosta wanted to filibuster...Then he shoved a female intern....He deserved to be tossed.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 7, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> They're asking the questions their audience wants answered, not the ones tRump wants to answer.  Being somewhat confrontational is kinda part of the job.


Is shoving a female intern aside part of the job too?


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Trump and Acosta hate each other.  Acosta is a great reporter.  It really pisses Trump off that Acosta isn't afraid of him.  Reminds me of the days of President Nixon and Dan Rather.




No Moon Bat.  You are confused.

He is an obnoxious sicko piece of shit suffering from TDS.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 7, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Won't happen, but the other reporters should refuse to show up for Trump's dog and pony show for a couple of days. It's not like they would miss more than his usual stupid remarks.



You mean like go on strike or something?

Excellent idea! That would cease the constant stream of BS coming from the press for at least a couple days.


----------



## Preacher (Nov 7, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO! Just heard it on Fox News...looking for link...LOVE IT!
> ...


He should have tried ASKING a question. He didn't. He was making a political statement that was his OPINION....not the job of a journalist...THEN he assaulted the intern who was merely doing her job,that's what got him banned.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 7, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Nov 7, 2018)

Odium said:


> LMAO! Just heard it on Fox News...looking for link...LOVE IT!


tiny trump is THAT afraid of him, eh?


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 7, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


You're just high on the fumes of Trump's menstrual mucus


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




You are confused Moon Bat.

The American people want to hear questions like "when are you going to put Crooked Hillary in jail?".

Acosta is a Moon Bat asshole.  We have enough of them already shouting off their stupid mouths.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 7, 2018)

JGalt said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Won't happen, but the other reporters should refuse to show up for Trump's dog and pony show for a couple of days. It's not like they would miss more than his usual stupid remarks.
> ...



_I'm not sure Trump's ego could stand being ignored._


----------



## bodecea (Nov 7, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> tRump acting like a spoiled child yet again.


A FRIGHTENED spoiled child.

Derp!  Derp!   Look at me!  

  I'm der prezidint!   Derp!  Derp!


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## koshergrl (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## JGalt (Nov 7, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Not really, you don't see how it works. The questions are loaded, they're getting the answers that their brain-dead audience want to hear.

Every question the tainted media asks Trump is like the "So when did you stop beating your wife?" double bind.

Trump is the first American President who is too smart to fall for that nonsense, and he's not playing by your silly little rules.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 7, 2018)

Flash said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Only the crazies want to hear that.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 7, 2018)

Odium said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > tRump acting like a spoiled child yet again.
> ...


He most certainly did not.  But of course trumpanzee liars are gonna lie.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2018)

Trump handled the TDS afflicted asshole appropriately

"Hand over the mike. You're a terrible person...CNN should be ashamed to employ you...."


----------



## chops_ (Nov 7, 2018)

I was wondering when Trump was going to revoke Jim "The Fraud" Acosta. Today was a good day.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 7, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Fuck Trump!  He's such a piece of shit!



Fuck CNN! They are such a piece of shit!


----------



## MindWars (Nov 7, 2018)

BREAKING: Jim Acosta White House Press Pass Suspended

*Jim Acosta’s White House press pass has been suspended following the incident wherein he assaulted a female White House staffer on Wednesday.*

choose your source





Bahahha the big whiney douche can't have his pass lmfao, omg We can see the demo tards now ,  New flash freaks Trump's not done and he's coming for all the crooked pos losers.
CLINTON INCLUDED


----------



## bodecea (Nov 7, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Look at you frightened snowflakes.....

You know what's coming for your tiny trump.....you can see it about to happen....


----------



## JGalt (Nov 7, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



8 years of a shameless narcissist named Barack Obama, and you're claiming Trump is egotistical?

Hey, when you accomplish *real* accomplishments, you get bragging rights.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 7, 2018)

Of course tiny trump is frightened of Jim Acosta and CNN....


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 7, 2018)

Heard the exchange on the radio. The guy thinks being an ass is his role. Trump handled him well.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2018)

Odium said:


> Jim Acosta on Twitter


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## JGalt (Nov 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Frightened? I'm having the time of my life. 

Now this is "frightened." Look at the sheer terror in her eyes..


----------



## MindWars (Nov 7, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Heard the exchange on the radio. The guy thinks being an ass is his role. Trump handled him well.




He did, all these trendy leftist news reporters are so use to their ass kissers they completely can't stand how Trump tells them like it is.  I love it.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 7, 2018)

JGalt said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



But Obama.....But Obama. That's a pretty pathetic response. You really need new material.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## koshergrl (Nov 7, 2018)

It would be hilarious if they brought charges against Accoster.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 7, 2018)

chops_ said:


> I was wondering when Trump was going to revoke Jim "The Fraud" Acosta. Today was a good day.


Look at that...she's assaulting him.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 7, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Sorry he was such an embarrassment to you. Choose wisely next time.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 7, 2018)

JGalt said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



You are disoriented, aren't you?


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 7, 2018)

Just heard this....frankly, my balls are hurting from laughing too hard!!


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Of course tiny trump is frightened of Jim Acosta and CNN....


Like most leftists, the guy is only there to disrupt and make a name for himself among the tards.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 7, 2018)

Flash said:


>


Look how she is reaching in and assaulting HIM on her tiny trump's orders.


----------



## chops_ (Nov 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Look at that...she's assaulting him.



No if you saw it, she was trying to take the microphone away from Jim. How is that assaulting?


----------



## Oddball (Nov 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Of course tiny trump is frightened of Jim Acosta and CNN....


Of course you'd totally overlook a young woman being shoved aside, when it suits your perverted politics.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 7, 2018)

Odium said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



It's not like Trump gave him the opportunity to ask a question.

"
JIM ACOSTA: Thank you, Mr. President. I want to challenge you on one of the statements that you made in the tail end of the campaign in the midterms.

DONALD TRUMP: Here we go."

I mean, seriously? He acts like a petulant child. As soon as he knew what the topic was about he knew he was going to have problems with it. 

"
ACOSTA: If you don’t mind, Mr. President. That, well, that this caravan was an invasion.

TRUMP: I consider it to be an invasion.

ACOSTA: The caravan was not an invasion. It was a group of migrants moving up from Central America towards the border with the U.S.

TRUMP: Thank you for telling me that. I appreciate it.

ACOSTA: Why did you characterize it as such and —"

Here you have a question. He basically came out and said what Trump said it was. Then said he disagreed. Then he started with "Why did you..." that's a question. 

"TRUMP: Because I consider it an invasion. You and I have a difference of opinion."

Trump answered the question before the question was finished. 

"ACOSTA: But do you think that you demonized immigrants in this election to try to keep them —"

Next question. "Do you think...."

So, two questions, plus other questions asked in a manner that wasn't.

He asked why Trump called the caravan thing an invasion.
He asked if Trump thought he was demonizing immigrants.
He asked if Trump thought these immigrants would be climbing over walls.
He asked if it were an invasion when the caravan is hundreds of miles from the US border.
He then asked if Trump was worried about indictments from investigations.

Seems to me like he asked questions.

The problem is Trump doesn't want to answer them.

Trump goes off topic calling people names in order to AVOID talking about the issues.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2018)

chops_ said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Look at that...she's assaulting him.
> ...



Her job was to pass the mike along.  His job was to not be an asshole and give it to her.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2018)

Odium said:


> Assaulted a WH intern,nothing but a drama queen who flings POINTLESS questions at President Trump,today was final straw for assaulting a woman. Buh Bye asshole!



He did not "assault a WH intern", fucking moron.  SHE came along to take his mic away, and he didn't give it up.  And she was trying to take the mic away because Rump the four-year-old once again couldn't handle being questioned.

Oh noes!!  Not the press asking questions, what is the country coming to!!


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




America know what that filthy ass caravan of Illegals was all about.  America likes the fact that Trump is protecting the border.

Acosta was just being an obnoxious asshole. 

He didn't like the fact that Trump was exposing him to be a sicko TDS afflicted piece of shit.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2018)

Oddball said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Of course tiny trump is frightened of Jim Acosta and CNN....
> ...



You should actually watch the video before you come on here and embarrass yourself.


----------



## MindWars (Nov 7, 2018)

Odium said:


> LMAO! Just heard it on Fox News...looking for link...LOVE IT!







Jim Acosta on Twitter


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 7, 2018)

Lol....progressive males are such an embarrassment to men in general and seem just fine with exuding feminine behavior. Ghey


----------



## chops_ (Nov 7, 2018)

Flash said:


> Acosta was just being an obnoxious asshole.



He was looking for a fight. And he knows that the caravan issue was a "hot button" issue. So he was just being *Ass-costa*. Nothing new.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 7, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Trump couldn't handle him.  What a puss.
> 
> The next Dem President needs to make Acosta Press Secretary.


Trump handled him. He's gone.  Trump's still there.  You're living in an upside universe. LOL

And actually it was Acosta who was the puss.  He wouldn't give the microphone to the woman aide, but when Trump left the podium and started walking to Acosta, the wimp quickly relinquished the microphone to the woman. He was afraid Trump was going to take it from him, and smack Acosta in the jaw with it. Don't believe it ? Watch the video.

CNN’s Jim Acosta Shoves Woman Aide After Trump Calls On Her 11/7 [VIDEO]


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2018)

Jim Acosta is a professional alright, a professional asshole.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 7, 2018)

They should reinstate the military draft. Put Acosta at the top of the list for Army infantry.


----------



## chops_ (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## MindWars (Nov 7, 2018)

Odium said:


> LMAO! Just heard it on Fox News...looking for link...LOVE IT!




LOL Looky at this chit . omfg  Secret Service taking his pass bahahah

Breaking911 on Twitter


----------



## night_son (Nov 7, 2018)

Odium said:


> LMAO! Just heard it on Fox News...looking for link...LOVE IT!



I love it, man POTUS was about to kick some CNN ass right there on live TV.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 7, 2018)

night_son said:


> I love it, man POTUS was about to kick some CNN ass right there on live TV.


If only Acosta wasn't such a wimp, we would've seen it. Would have put Jerry Springer Show to shame.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## protectionist (Nov 7, 2018)

Acosta's left hand is on the woman's arm.  In Florida, that is a crime (Battery-1st degree misdemeanor) Probably is in the White House too.  The ass clown could have been arrested


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 7, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Trump couldn't handle him.  What a puss.
> 
> The next Dem President needs to make Acosta Press Secretary.


Like the queer Obama? Which the cnn reporter, probably took one up the butt from the ex negro in chief.


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 7, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 227417
> ...


 You do realize, you're a dumdass and Trump will be your president till 2024?


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 7, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Trump and Acosta hate each other.  Acosta is a great reporter.  It really pisses Trump off that Acosta isn't afraid of him.  Reminds me of the days of President Nixon and Dan Rather.


If we would've done the same to Obama,he would've lost his job. Glad to see you're a hypocrite.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 7, 2018)

Acosta has been out of line way too many times.  Putting his hands on that girl was the last straw.  He has been nasty, insulting and abusive.  CNN should have fired him long ago.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 7, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Acosta's left hand is on the woman's arm.  In Florida, that is a crime (Battery-1st degree misdemeanor) Probably is in the White House too.  The ass clown could have been arrested


look at her reaching into his space...while tiny trump approves.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 7, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Acosta's left hand is on the woman's arm.  In Florida, that is a crime (Battery-1st degree misdemeanor) Probably is in the White House too.  The ass clown could have been arrested


You should go ahead and file a police report then.......good luck with that.


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Acosta's left hand is on the woman's arm.  In Florida, that is a crime (Battery-1st degree misdemeanor) Probably is in the White House too.  The ass clown could have been arrested
> ...


If the former negro would've been treated the same. You would be calling him racist!


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 7, 2018)

Odium said:


> That's why almost EVERY Senator he campaigned for WON! LOL....keep crying...its hilarious... Trump triggers leftists so easily.


He divides the country and is destroying our democracy.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 7, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Dictators control *ALL* the press *ALL* the time....Your dumbass hyperbolic talking points don't even make sense in the real world.
> 
> If a member of the press had been such disrespectful shitburger to Dear Boiking, he would have been tossed from the press pool the first day, not two years later...And you know what, hacks asses like you would have cheered.


Come back when you got better spin.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 7, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Fuck CNN! They are such a piece of shit!


Fuck Orange-head!  He's going to get impeached.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 7, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> You do realize, you're a dumdass and Trump will be your president till 2024?


You can't even spell dumbass, dumbass!


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 7, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Fuck CNN! They are such a piece of shit!


You know the difference between you and me? 

 I don't talk and act like someone I'm not.


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 7, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize, you're a dumdass and Trump will be your president till 2024?
> ...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Acosta's left hand is on the woman's arm.  In Florida, that is a crime (Battery-1st degree misdemeanor) Probably is in the White House too.  The ass clown could have been arrested
> ...


She was reaching for the microphone which is what she was supposed to do.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 7, 2018)

Praise the lord.  One of those rare win/win situations.

A; you guys can stop talking about him
B; shows what a little boy Trump is


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 7, 2018)

Good riddance
An interrupting simpleton
When POTUS tells you that you are done talking-you are done talking you pretentious twit.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 7, 2018)

He used his superior size and strength to fend off the female trying to take the mike. That’s abuse.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 7, 2018)

Act like an ass, get treated like one.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Nov 7, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Ok, you have confirmed what I suspected......you’re a blind democrat. Don’t fret, there are plenty of blind Republicans here who don’t think Trump is a childish bully.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 7, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...





Crepitus said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Not hitting the arm of a woman.


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 8, 2018)

Acosta asked a question.
President Trump answered. 
Acosta attempted to ask a follow-up question. 
President Trump refused to allow him to do so and moved on to the next reporter. 
Acosta refused to take 'No' for an answer, refusing to sit down & refusing to give up the microphone
Acosta kept talking as the President tried to answer the next reporter's question.
The President told him 'That's enough', but Acosta ignored him and persisted in asking his question
The President repeatedly told Acosta 'That's Enough', but Acosta continued to ignore the President 
A female aid attempted to take Acosta's microphone reporters were sharing
Acosta physically blocked the female intern's attempt to take the microphone
The President stepped away from the podium and the intern was finally able to take the microphone

After returning to the podium the President APPROPRIATELY rebuked Acosta for his behavior, behavior Acosta would later call _'professional'._



Acosta was UN-professional, rude, acted 'Entitled' - demanding to ask a follow-up question, refusing to allow the Press Conference to continue / the President to move on, demanded his follow-up question be answered, refused to give up the microphone, physically laid his hand on an intern  - blocking her attempt to take his microphone to give it to other reporters waiting to ask questions. 

Acosta's behavior was NOT professional. It was extremely UN-professional, very rude, extremely disrespectful towards the President of the United States, very rude, and inappropriately physical with the intern by blocking her from doing her job. His behavior was embarrassing!

Acosta, like the news media he works for - CNN - responded with a 'FAKE NEWS' response:

_“Obviously I didn’t put my hands on her or touch her as they are alleging. And it’s just unfortunate that the White House is saying this.'_

Unfortunately for Acosta there is more than enough video evidence being repeatedly displayed showing the entire encounter, to include Acosta using his body and hand to shield the microphone and prevent the intern from taking his microphone.  The video clearly shows Acosta's hand blocking the intern's arm as she reached for the microphone. 

IMO, citing Acosta's touching / blocking the Intern from doing her job as the reason for revoking Acosta's Press access to the WH was a mistake in the fact that it should also have been pointed out that Acosta's behavior was completely unprofessional, rude, and disrespectful. To be blunt, he was an ass.  What SHOULD have happened was for Trump to call a temporary halt to the Press Conference and have Acosta be removed from the Press Conference he was so belligerently disrupting. 

CNN, of course, defended their reporter, completely justifying his actions while failing to acknowledge his entire behavior during the incident, much like Acosta is doing. 



CNN’s Jim Acosta Breaks Silence On Getting White House Credentials Revoked


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 8, 2018)

Maybe he should only allow FOX News in, the only tough question they will ask him is "how does he like his eggs?".


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 8, 2018)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Maybe he should only allow FOX News in, the only tough question they will ask him is "how does he like his eggs?".


I was actually, seriously, about to ask you what problem you have with reporters being held to a standard of respectable, respectful behavior … and then I remembered everything the snowflakes / Democrats have done since Hillary lost....remembered Hillary calling for Liberals to abandon civility and to increase violent intolerance until they took back power.....

Silly question for Democrats / snowflakes.....'Nuff said.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.

CNN's Jim Acosta has press pass suspended by White House, Sarah Sanders announces

Was he rude enough to deserve this? Share.


----------



## sparky (Nov 8, 2018)

give him time, Trump will whittle it down to Hannity....~S~


----------



## harmonica (Nov 8, 2018)

they are jackasses and rude


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> 
> CNN's Jim Acosta has press pass suspended by White House, Sarah Sanders announces
> 
> Was he rude enough to deserve this? Share.



Imagine if they banned all rude people, Trump would be kicked out. Funny how there's one rule for one lot of people, and another for others.

Also funny that asking questions of presidential policy is deemed rude.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> ...


wrong


----------



## harmonica (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> ...


any man had every right to *PUNCH* that jackass for putting his hand on a female


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 8, 2018)

If they had any integrity his fellow reporters would boycott these sessions until he is reinstated.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 8, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> If they had any integrity his fellow reporters would boycott these sessions until he is reinstated.


hahahaha
WIN !!!
the MSM is an enemy and needs to be taken out
they FK over the USA every day


----------



## Meathead (Nov 8, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> If they had any integrity his fellow reporters would boycott these sessions until he is reinstated.


MSM? Integrity? Surely you jest.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 8, 2018)

He acosta a white house staffer who tried to get the microphone away from him.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Are we talking about Trump grabbing pussy here?


----------



## harmonica (Nov 8, 2018)

this jackasses have been jackasses for a long time 
FINALLY Trump is putting them in their place
they screw people over all the time by writing whatever they want [ LIES/bullshit ]


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Was he rude enough to deserve this? Share.


SERIOUSLY? 

The entire Press conference was a circus, but Acosta was the head CLOWN. 

Acosta acted like an entitled, spoiled, arrogant prick, having his question answered but demanding he be allowed ask a follow-up question, refusing to give up the microphone being shared by all the reporters, continuing to disrupt the Press conference, ignoring the President telling him 'That's Enough' at least 4 - 5 times, physically blocking a female intern's attempt to do her job - retrieving the microphone from Acosta....?   

Acosta had the gall later to declare HE thought he had acted 'extremely professionally'.  

No reporter would have treated Obama so shamelessly and never DID do so!

It was more than enough to ban his ass. He should not be the only one, though - 

PBS 'reporter' Alcindor, when given the opportunity to ask a question really didn't ASK the President a question as much as actually calling the President a 'Racist' / 'White Supremacist Supporter'.

She acknowledged the President had called himself a 'Nationalist' and then continued by saying 'SOME SAY' that he is more of a racist / is emboldening white supremacists, despite the fact that he has denounced white supremacists numerous times. (The snowflakes / liberals claimed each time, however, that the President had not denounced them 'ENOUGH' or not in the way they demanded him do so. 



The President was right to call her out for her racist and insulting question, which amounted to little more than a disrespectful racist attack on him during the Press Conference. 

Other reporters stood up at times and shouted out remarks and questions, causing the President to call them out for their behavior, to sit down, wait for their turn, etc....


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 8, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> He acosta a white house staffer who tried to get the microphone away from him.



Looks like she went in for the kill first.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


ridiculous -- off subject/nonsensical/etc


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> this jackasses have been jackasses for a long time
> FINALLY Trump is putting them in their place
> they screw people over all the time by writing whatever they want [ LIES/bullshit ]



Trump has been a jackass for ages too. Kind of hypocritical, right?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Yes, that's exactly what I was thinking when I saw your post.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> If they had any integrity his fellow reporters would boycott these sessions until he is reinstated.



Why?  Acosta stepped out of line, as he often does, and now has paid a price.

Just because you agree with his politics doesn't give him a pass.  He's not special.

Do you think a boycott would change Trump's mind?


----------



## Norman (Nov 8, 2018)

White house bans a reporter.

And the press lies about it.






Maybe it's time to ban any access for the enemy of the people.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 8, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > If they had any integrity his fellow reporters would boycott these sessions until he is reinstated.
> ...


I watched the clip and his questioning seemed quite mild by British standards. Trump must see himself as an Emperor of some sort. Above questioning.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


please show me an example of this from trump in any press meeting. 

youve got to let go of your hate.


----------



## sparky (Nov 8, 2018)

the bottom line is, Trump isn't quick on his feet , far more used to CEO board rooms full of parroting yes men, than how a democratic republic responds

~S~


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


he took 68 questions from 35 reporters.

journalsm was my minor in college. acosta was wrong here. period.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

Tired of hypocrites?
Dem Diapers would have been crap filled and charges brought if ANY Right wing reporter had talked to Obama that way in a press conference.
Hypocritical jackass lying left twats

They DEMAND to be treated with respect....yet give NONE


----------



## Snouter (Nov 8, 2018)

sparky said:


> the bottom line is, Trump isn't quick on his feet , far more used to CEO board rooms full of parroting yes men, than how a democratic republic responds
> 
> ~S~



Wow, you are retardedly stupid.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Sure, but hitting the president will get you in trouble.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > If they had any integrity his fellow reporters would boycott these sessions until he is reinstated.
> ...


A boycott would relieve the American public of having to listen to a bag of negative un-truisms from character assassins instead of the United States President, whom the people elected.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Also funny that asking questions of presidential policy is deemed rude.


It's not the subject matter, it is the form of the question that makes it so repulsive.

"Trump, why are you such a racist nazi who hates poor immigrant and puppies?"

"Are you still raping and beating your wife and son on a daily basis?"

"Have you always been a criminal traitor Russian spy?"

Our media doesn't deserve a 1st Amendment. They are too irresponsible with the power they have.  Good thing we have a 2nd.


----------



## Snouter (Nov 8, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I watched the clip and his questioning seemed quite mild by British standards.



Well yeah, British standards (since it has been destroyed by 3rd world invaders) nowadays are basically Islamic in that men can mildly assault women. As far as "questioning," a press conference is not a court of law you idiot.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


NO.


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > He acosta a white house staffer who tried to get the microphone away from him.
> ...



_'Went In For The Kill'? _ You're talking about a college kid, a staffer / aide whose job it was to hand the microphone to a reporter, let them ask their question, take the microphone, and pass it to the next reporter. She as doing her job. 

Don't blame the woman / intern for Acosta being a disrespectful, entitled, prick who continued to disrupt the Press conference.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 8, 2018)

The powder keg can't get much closer to the hearth.  Shit's about to go down.  It won't be pretty.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 8, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Was he rude enough to deserve this? Share.
> ...



Trump is in over his head.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 8, 2018)

Trump needs to instigate violence from Acosta so the Secret Service can smoke his expendable commie ass.  I would celebrate.  Dead commies, dead commies, dead commies.  I am Red Motherfucking Foreman.


----------



## Snouter (Nov 8, 2018)

Bottom line is Fake News Acosta is willing to assault women interns in his effort to express his hatred for the USA.  IMO Acosta is in the Harvey Weinstein category of potential rapists and needs a full background check.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> 
> CNN's Jim Acosta has press pass suspended by White House, Sarah Sanders announces
> 
> Was he rude enough to deserve this? Share.


_“White House Bans Rude Reporter”_

Wrong.

WH fears a free press.


----------



## Snouter (Nov 8, 2018)

A Fake Press is not a Free Press you illiterate, uneducated morons.


----------



## sparky (Nov 8, 2018)

Snouter said:


> A Fake Press is not a Free Press you illiterate, uneducated morons.



Yet_ both _pander _to_ them Snout

You see, the entire narrative is focused on the _transmitter_, not the ability of the _receiver 
_
Here we have a _pristine_ example 

~S~


----------



## Erinwltr (Nov 8, 2018)

"What separates the winners from the losers is how a person reacts to each new twist of fate."-DJT

POTUS should take his own advice instead of lashing out like a sulking 6 year old over losing the house.  No doubt he'll jet off this weekend to another cracker rally and will be right back to his repellent tweeting self.


----------



## sparky (Nov 8, 2018)

and.....how many tweeters has he banned?

~S~


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > He acosta a white house staffer who tried to get the microphone away from him.
> ...


Not necessarily. A parliamentarian acts as necessary to ensure that the meeting has a purpose other than character assassination by a charlatan, which a reporter is when he or she tries to override the main speaker abusing his privilege of obtaining information and trying to insert character assassination of the speaker as an alternative to people hearing the truth the speaker has to say. The woman who tried to remove the speaker from Acosta's hands was doing her job of protecting the President from Press bullying, which has never been accepted as a means to establish strange rule over the people. That particular man doesn't want the truth to be told, he wants only his partisan beliefs pushed out, and he had a script furnished by the enemies of the United States who do not accept the result of promising smaller states a voice in government in order to have access to cheap gas and other natural benefits over the large area of their borders. People from large states are well-represented with the best people from tens of millions of people. Small states are limited who sometimes live in wastelands that furnish everybody else with reasonably-priced commodities to make life good for the larger groups of people. That is how we got their sign-on to Statehood with few exceptions, except for the Equality State that insisted before signing on that women would have the right to vote, as they often were equal to or stronger than their thin-skinned male counterparts who couldn't survive the sudden winter conditions in subzero weather without sufficient layering and outerwear. If you outlaw the College of Electors you have broken your pledge to small states who otherwise would be as unrepresented as the colonists were under King George the Arrogant. You want a country like that? I wouldn't care for such a place. If America cannot keep its promises to its own people, it will be no different than living in a monarchy in other ways, too, because once promises are broken, it's easy for perpetrators to habituate themselves into breaking promises to vast majorities of citizens. I don'[t view that as a direction towards this this nation should forage by removing people's voice from the government, and believe me, it's a small price to pay with justice for all. The little guys make up this nation, and they're taxed for it. We of the larger states must not take away people's voices of the smaller states right in Congress. Never being heard is intolerable.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> ...


funny how you mischaracterize what happened.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 8, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> If they had any integrity his fellow reporters would boycott these sessions until he is reinstated.


I support this wholeheartedly.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 8, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> ...


Wrong.


----------



## sparky (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> 
> CNN's Jim Acosta has press pass suspended by White House, Sarah Sanders announces
> 
> Was he rude enough to deserve this? Share.


That dope should have been gone long ago.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

Norman said:


> White house bans a reporter.
> 
> And the press lies about it.
> 
> ...


I saw this live from my computer yesterday. Acosta was forcing his agenda in public by trying to assassinate the character of the President. He was there by invitation, having understood the parliamentarian there would throw him out if he cared to disrupt the conference. The White House should have banned him long ago, and anyone else that wants to smarm the public with nasty, filthy mudslinging and hatefulness. The President has information no one else does, and he speaks for the people. Nobody has the right to make sure the people are misinformed by silencing the President with salacious, irrelevant, and hateful speechmaking. Their job is to listen at the conference to which they are invited to ask the President questions, and not to insert his opponents' evilest thoughts as a motive for being there, and that motive alone. Acosta was way out of control, imho. Nobody has the right to take over the short time the President has to inform the American public of decisions they hired him to make when they voted him into office.


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 8, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> ...


No, were that true there’d be no press passes. Only one has been revoked and that over behavior not the questions asked. The wormy little turd was grandstanding and if this any other administration you vermin would be decrying the assault on that child.


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 8, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Perhaps, but thankfully this isn’t bloody fucking britain.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Well, "the people" didn't elected the president, did they? The system elected the president. Seeing how people in Puerto Rico can't vote in the election, or other places that aren't in states like DC, or how only 12 states get to actually decide, and seeing that the majority of people didn't even vote in the election, it kind of makes democracy looks like the turd a dog just freshly made. 

"character assassins", well Trump is one too. Don't forget that. He started it too. Started on the Mexicans if you remember.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 8, 2018)

Snouter said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the clip and his questioning seemed quite mild by British standards.
> ...



It sounds like you know nothing about the UK.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > this jackasses have been jackasses for a long time
> ...


We're not talking about your opinion, we're talking about a President's right to inform the people of the US what objectives he has as our leader. This thread is about fairness of the people's listening to the President of the United States v. hatemongers in the Press. Acosta crossed the line and tried to turn his question into an indictment. The President and any Parliamentarian that needs to remove the hatemonger from the discussion is correct to remove the microphone from such a prejudicial, sick man who was not elected by the people to insert his character assassination in this venue as a shill for other hatemongers of his ilk..


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> 
> CNN's Jim Acosta has press pass suspended by White House, Sarah Sanders announces
> 
> Was he rude enough to deserve this? Share.



#metoo

Acosta is a misogynist.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


More whining about the EC?  For fuck's sake.  Go Amend if you don't lile it.  Don't just whine and bellyache like a pussy.


----------



## NoNukes (Nov 8, 2018)

According to other 


beautress said:


> Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> 
> CNN's Jim Acosta has press pass suspended by White House, Sarah Sanders announces
> 
> Was he rude enough to deserve this? Share.


reporters, no. He asked a question that Trump did not like.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



BS, Trump skirted around the question, it was too hard for him.  Its about time the press does not skirt around the Potus.

By the way , you little pop states can still have 2 Senators , just get rid of the EC, its no longer needed.  Need proof, only the presidential election has the EC.  Does a Senator from the small unpopulated state have more pull in the senate, NO, or a state with a large pop, NO.  So why are Senators elected by pop. vote??  And why does the Congress vote on maj vote of 1 now.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

Penelope said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Lol, you are so predictable.

A politician skirted a question?   Wow.

Alert the press!   Oh, wait...


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Wait, so you're telling me that every president since George Washington hasn't had to go through the press to get their message across. For some reason Trump feels he's not able to do this. And so he goes on the war path.

I mean, you did notice that in the constitution journalism was SPECIFICALLY PROTECTED, right?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

Every President who we ever had prior to Trump never skirted a question and always answered every question that every reporter ever had on any subject.

Orange Man Bad!


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Have you noticed that journalism died a long time ago, but that those who claim to be journalists are still able to exercise their First Amendment rights?


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Every President who we ever had prior to Trump never skirted a question and always answered every question that every reporter ever had on any subject.
> 
> Orange Man Bad!


What question did he not answer?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> ...asking questions of presidential policy is deemed rude.


Perhaps if the questions had not been asked as Conclusions or Opinions or Statements, rather than objective questions?

Perhaps "we" need to get back to MSM networks promoting neutrality and objectivity rather than partisan attack-dog behaviors?

"_Faux News_", "_Commie News Network_" and "_Miserable Socialist Nihilistic Bastards and Communists_" are all equally guilty.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 227417
> ...



Interesting that you believe that seeing the Senate did not fall but in fact the GOP gain more seats.

Your side won the House but if all you have to run on is Trump way of making those like you look foolish,  well enjoy losing the Electoral College again.

The reporter was wrong and many times he was told to hand the mic over and he refused showing the disrespect he had for the girl, his fellow journalists and the President.

Now how Trump reacted can be questioned and should be but had Obama done the same damn thing you would be attacking the press just like you did Fox for all those years when Obama was in office.

So as you fringers believe the reporter was correct, well he was not and believe me Trump reaction and taunting during the event was not making it any better for either side.


----------



## gipper (Nov 8, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > tRump acting like a spoiled child yet again.
> ...


No reporter EVER treated BO like many treat Trump. Yet many Americans don’t know the DNCMSM is biased.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 8, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> If they had any integrity his fellow reporters would boycott these sessions until he is reinstated.



Yeah. Do that please. It will just be FOX news there. These Ken and Barbie dolls have too much ego, trying to be seen and heard on TV to do that. Like defiant children, any attention is good attention. When you are told time is up, stop asking questions and let someone else have their turn. That’s what you get, time out in the corner. Probably the most attention this guy has received in a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Every President who we ever had prior to Trump never skirted a question and always answered every question that every reporter ever had on any subject.
> ...



I am just going off of what another poster said.

Apparently the claim is that Trump didn’t answer Acosta’s question to Acosta’s satisfaction.

Fuck Acosta, he grandstands and gives speeches. He doesn’t ask questions,


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


as it should regardless of who the president is.

it's a fact of life we're not going to like all the presidents we have in this country. pretty much a double fact you'll simply hate some. but they are the president and we need to find better ways through these times than what we are doing today.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


I agree.  There is no law that says a President needs to provide a satisfactory answer to the person asking the question.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> If they had any integrity his fellow reporters would boycott these sessions until he is reinstated.


you, and i suppose all of us, need to stop seeing things through hate. we really skew what is happening to fit our emotional views more than any of us would like to admit.

if CNN had any integrity they'd not be conducting a full scale assault on trump and conservatives in general. if CNN had any integrity, they'd call out lemon for his WHITE MAN EVIL routine and ensure that behavior is not tolerated.

if *we* had much integrity left, we'd demand more from everyone and not show our dissatisfaction with what they are doing by doing it as well. ie - making any point fit our views, allowing us to look away from one side while blasting the other for much of the same thing.

if acosta had any integrity he'd leave CNN. he'd stop badgering the President while crying VICTIM VICTIM HELP HELP I'M BEING REPRESSED. but his doing so feeds what you do here - justify it and stay angry.

are you not tired of being angry all the time and seeing life through hate?


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...




The asshole likes to give Moon Bat speeches instead of asking real questions.

Trump Derangement Syndrome is a serious mental illness and Jim haz it.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> ...


*Also funny that asking questions of presidential policy is deemed rude*​Disguising an aggressive attempt to assassinate the character of the President is not the same of asking the President an objective question that seeks to help him tell his fellow countrymen what they need to hear from him. That's what Press conferences are for, and the correct Parliamentarian behaviors were employed. Sicko political pundits who disrupt with their own agenda are not welcome to interfere with the public's right to know what the President they elected knows. Acosta crossed the line and you know it too, don't you. If you don't know it, examine this: Robert's Rules of Order Online - Parliamentary Procedure and Parliamentarians - RulesOnline.com

Protocols for Press in the White House means if they get ugly and cannot conduct themselves in a dignified manner, they will be banned from further inserting their agendas through loaded questions. The President was correct to not take the bait of this rabid hatemonger whose goal was not to seek information the President has, but to pound him hard verbally with language reeking with character assassination hopes. Nobody has to put up with un-parliamentarian-like passive-aggressive and hate-filled speech. President Trump was correct in moving on to someone else who did want his opinion sans the bullshit James Acosta tried to shove down America's throat through aggressive overriding verbal jingoism of the President's character and its aftermath of dissenting press hatemongers who think their beliefs are more relevant than the President's objectives. 

People who do not understand businesslike behavior have no place at the table to foist their puerile incivility in public.​


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 8, 2018)

"IMr. President.  You didn't answer my question about why you continue to promote Nazis and racists."

"Are you worried about your upcoming prison time for you traitorous criminal activity in hijacking Hillary's rightful claim to the throne?"

Just asking questions about the presidency.  What's the problem?

.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

Flash said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Absolutely.

He is bananas.

It takes him 2-3 minutes to ask a question.

He is a narcissistic twat.

If every reporter took as long as he does to ask a question the presser would be 8 hours.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2018)

NoNukes said:


> According to other
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> ...



No, he attempted to pontificate upon his personal political agenda in shaping a story outside the bounds of reality, then refused to sit down when Trump called upon another "reporter".  A press conference is not The Jim Acosta Show, and even less so now.

Acosta's a Democrat operative.  Were it my call, I'd make the revocation permanent.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 8, 2018)

"Mr. President. Do you feel any remorse for 30+ women that you have raped over the past five years?"

"How many meetings have you had with the white supremacists and Nazis in your party that you support?"

"Why where you so heartless in calling all of those innocent young children seeking a better life 'invaders'" who will come here and practice cannibalism?"


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



We don't have a free press, which IS protected by Constitutional mandate.  What we have is a functioning activist arm of the Democratic Party.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 8, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > If they had any integrity his fellow reporters would boycott these sessions until he is reinstated.
> ...


Acosta thought he was a star and that the president couldn't do jack to him, but now his career will swirl down the drain.  Without a press pass, he's a big nothing.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 8, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


He's the guy that gives out the press passes, dumbass.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 8, 2018)

Trump does need to learn how to answer those shitty "question."  It's a matter of actually waiting for a question.  

"They were hundreds of miles away."

"I'm sorry.  Did you have a question?"

Another example:

"Some have said that you identify as a white nationalist.". 

"who says?"

"Some people."

"Who?"

"People who have heard you speak."

"What are their names?"


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The powder keg can't get much closer to the hearth.  Shit's about to go down.  It won't be pretty.


It already did go down. Evil people are not welcome to disrupt the people's right to know what the President does through the civil forum that press conferences.

If college professors are training politicos to decimate press meetings, we need to get professors who refuse to brainwash political reporters to their personal side of things. I know. I had a college professor that tried to destroy a young woman who related her experience as the daughter of a man who died fighting for his country in Vietnam. He wound up blaming this young woman for the entire circus Hollywood folk made out of polticians who were trying to keep people in South Vietnam safe from the murderous invaders from the North whose favorite sport was killing Sought Vietnamese hill people and pushing their way to bigger cities to kill yet more innocent men, women, and children. Our fighters fought scorched-earth communism. When they got home, the beautiful people of Hollyweird had their fans and minions spitting all over our soldiers after years of them doing a hero's job of beating back human misery that scorched-earthers of North Vietnam had decided to just go in and kill everyone in their path to enrich themselves with free land. I bless our Vietnam vets who are still surviving. They had a tough job that turned into a thankless one when they got home to an America whose beautiful people disinherited them for their obedience to defend our friends who were being eliminated, village by village, by the vicious Viet Cong.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 8, 2018)

*
Let's be honest about Jim Acosta.
He is a Racist Aztlan Nationalist who wants open borders and mass immigration from Latin America.
He is playing to the Racist Democrats who watch CNN.



 *


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> "What separates the winners from the losers is how a person reacts to each new twist of fate."-DJT
> 
> POTUS should take his own advice instead of lashing out like a sulking 6 year old over losing the house.  No doubt he'll jet off this weekend to another cracker rally and will be right back to his repellent tweeting self.


That's not how America rolls. This thread is about conduct of an aggressive, in-your-face reporter trying to create embroiling the President of the United States to hurt him, and nothing else. Parliamentary procedure of the Press is what the issue is, not the President's tweets. Of course, it's expedient for the loyal opposition to feed on any negativity their hatemongers of the press excite. But it's poor business to spit into the wind. And Mr. Acosta, basically spit into the wind on national tv.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Putting his hands on a female?   Perhaps IF he had done that, punching him would be warranted.   But I have to laugh at a Trump supporter trying to make that claim.

But Acosta didn't put his hands on a female.   He simply refused to comply with the order to cease asking questions.


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> ...





Tommy Tainant said:


> If they had any integrity his fellow reporters would boycott these sessions until he is reinstated.





frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...





frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...





frigidweirdo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > He acosta a white house staffer who tried to get the microphone away from him.
> ...





frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > this jackasses have been jackasses for a long time
> ...


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> ...


*WH fears a free press.*​And President Trump calling a hatemonger's bluff being fear?


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


He backhanded her, shoving her away from doing her job as parliamentarian. He ought to be banned from the WH for life.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Backhanded her?  LMAO!!    He refused to give up the mic.  You make it sound as though he slapped her.


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I wonder what Obama thinks about all this?


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Someone claimed he "backhanded her".    Jeez we have lost all capacity for rational thinking.


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



True that.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Once again, "Backhanded her?  LMAO!!    He refused to give up the mic.  You make it sound as though he slapped her.".

He blocked her reaching for the mic.  Looks like she was closing on him, not the other way around.


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Don't know, but any response will be filled with 47 uses of "I"


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


so you're going to bitch people exaggerate and now "she's closing in on him".

quickest hypocrisy in the west.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



*Trump is in over his head.*​
Doing the right thing often places one over one's head. It takes a very determined man these days to be President of the United States. And he did the right thing for sincere people who honestly want to know what the President feels is appropriate to tell them.

Protocols for the press do not include aggressive speech meant to tear up the Executive Branch. And a reporter who uses the Bully Pulpit for selfish purposes has no business being there. I'm glad the little egomaniac Mr. Acosta  will not be intimidating anyone at the White House again.


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Ah, that explains why my 401K has skyrocketed, my boss gave me one hell of a bonus this year and my company is hiring again - all since Trump took office.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Far more accurate than "he backhanded her".


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


That isn't the back of his hand in contact with her?


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


*Once again, "Backhanded her? LMAO!! He refused to give up the mic. You make it sound as though he slapped her.".*
*
He blocked her reaching for the mic. Looks like she was closing on him, not the other way around.*​
I watched him yesterday when he was pushing a woman (acting like a good parliamentarian who was attempting to retake the microphone from a conference disruptor) away from him with the back of his hand. Even rude reporters have to abide by house rules. This creep from the deep should never be allowed to force himself on citizens who want to hear what the President has to tell about his policies, not a bunch of passive-aggressive baloney from a leftist take-over-the-world hatemonger, thank you very much.

I think you only saw what you wanted to see. I saw a big man pushing against a small lady's personal area, who was trying to make him be civil since he decided before he ever got there he was going to interrupt a presidential press conference, and it just didn't work.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Of course it is.   So that makes it backhanding?   Really?


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Yes


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



I saw a reporter doing his job.  I saw a woman doing her job.  

I didn't see what I wanted to see.  I don't support Acosta or Trump.  I did not vote for Trump, nor did I vote for Obama.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Well there you are.  Thanks for proving one of my previous posts.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


oh - I EXAGGERATE A LITTLE LESS I EXAGGERATE A LITTLE LESS

what a great battlecry. if you want to make a point against something, just don't engage in it and say "that was hardly a backhand" and let it go.


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I don't claim to know what is wrong with you but anyone can clearly see the back of his hand contacting the woman.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


and? a backhand is a strong slapping motion and that simply was not there.

acosta is still an ass and need the "time out" in the worst of ways but stop the dramatics.


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



He got off better than he would have if I was in the big chair. CNN would have all access to the building withdrawn until the end of this term of office and the wormy little turd would have been drug from the building by his collar. Any member of the administration who gives CNN so much as the time of day until January 2020 would be required to tender their resignation.


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Added to troll list. 

The "reporter" was told to sit down and shut up but kept on harassing the president. I would have liked to see Trump come down and beat his ass.


----------



## Correll (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> 
> CNN's Jim Acosta has press pass suspended by White House, Sarah Sanders announces
> 
> Was he rude enough to deserve this? Share.




Hell yes.


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Let him handle your woman like that.


----------



## Correll (Nov 8, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> If they had any integrity his fellow reporters would boycott these sessions until he is reinstated.





Fine with me. I don't see the point of these shit shows anyways.


Post statements online for people to read, and the media can read them along withe everyone else.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Sure.   How about you follow me around and grade my posts.   I promise I will look at what you say.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



And typically, when someone says a man backhanded a woman, it is not anything like what he did.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


most of the woman i dated were into rock / metal music. if they felt he was out of line, they'd take care of it.

if this were flipped and the left was calling this a "backhand" - you'd be calling them out for it. now it's a bullet you simply for some emotional reason you think you need to prove your hate for acosta.

acosta is a dick. i don't need to invent reasons to think this as there are enough valid/real ones to choose from.


----------



## Compost (Nov 8, 2018)

For crying out loud!  This Accosta creep wouldn't stop badgering the president, even when his turn to speak was over.  When the lady rightfully reached for the mic to give it to someone else, he pressed the back of his hand on her arm.  He is obviously pushing her.  Some people are arguing over what "back hand" means instead of acknowledging that this guy is out of line.  WTF.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 8, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he should only allow FOX News in, the only tough question they will ask him is "how does he like his eggs?".
> ...



Well let's flip that, why don't you think the POTUS should be held to a certain standard and decorum, but I forgot Trumpers think everyone needs to kiss his ass and treat him like a King instead of a President.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

Compost said:


> For crying out loud!  This Accosta creep wouldn't stop badgering the president, even when his turn to speak was over.  When the lady rightfully reached for the mic to give it to someone else, he pressed the back of his hand on her arm.  He is obviously pushing her.  Some people are arguing over what "back hand" means instead of acknowledging that this guy is out of line.  WTF.


he was WAY out of line.

he did not "backhand" her in a "hitting" sense.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


That's quite a case of myopia ya gots there, doll. As John Heywood said in 1546,  "there are none so blind as those who will not see."


----------



## Correll (Nov 8, 2018)

Compost said:


> For crying out loud!  This Accosta creep wouldn't stop badgering the president, even when his turn to speak was over.  When the lady rightfully reached for the mic to give it to someone else, he pressed the back of his hand on her arm.  He is obviously pushing her.  Some people are arguing over what "back hand" means instead of acknowledging that this guy is out of line.  WTF.





He's is using force to refuse to give up the mic. The woman tried to take it away from him and he held on, and pushed against her.


He should be banned. That would not be allowed at a karaoke bar.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

Correll said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > For crying out loud!  This Accosta creep wouldn't stop badgering the president, even when his turn to speak was over.  When the lady rightfully reached for the mic to give it to someone else, he pressed the back of his hand on her arm.  He is obviously pushing her.  Some people are arguing over what "back hand" means instead of acknowledging that this guy is out of line.  WTF.
> ...


we definitely hung out at different karaoke bars growing up.


----------



## Correll (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...



Ok, I've on been at one once. But they were pretty good at giving up the mic when people were done.

And the idiot reporter was fucking done.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> they are jackasses and rude



Trump is an ass without substance and crude.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

Correll said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


oh i won't argue you'll find more polite people at a karaoke bar than at our press conferences these days, but i've seen some pretty wild times at karaoke. when the B-52's is on their 3rd singer and you're love shacked out and simply can't take another pat benetar song, you get a little crazy.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Indeed. And he will not be coming back to the White House to insert that little buddy of the DNC's character-assassination-style hyper-opinion in place of information the President will share with the American nation's people.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > they are jackasses and rude
> ...


Funny. I thought he was a human being who was elected by the people of the United States to preside over this country for four years. What was I ever thinking?


----------



## Correll (Nov 8, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > they are jackasses and rude
> ...





Trump is implementing policy and the reporters want to talk about bullshit.


That is the opposition of Trump being without substance.


It is the reporters who lack substance. 


I'll give you crude. Crude does not call for the fucking hysteria we see from the Left.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > For crying out loud!  This Accosta creep wouldn't stop badgering the president, even when his turn to speak was over.  When the lady rightfully reached for the mic to give it to someone else, he pressed the back of his hand on her arm.  He is obviously pushing her.  Some people are arguing over what "back hand" means instead of acknowledging that this guy is out of line.  WTF.
> ...


That is correct, but push did come to shove, and the bigger man shoved the smaller woman obviously charged with parliamentary duties, away from doing her job.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 8, 2018)

Off to the Gulag with Jim.  How dare he fluster the Orange Tittie baby like that.  Now dare he not take the bait and answer Donnie's deflective question about the vile campaign ad.  How dare he ask the question that everybody already knows the answer to, those were not the poor people walking across Mexico jumping a fence.  How dare he tell the King he has no clothes.  Jim is the enemy of Donnie "Corleone" Trumpybear not the people.


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 8, 2018)

That liberal puke is lucky he wasn't arrested for assault. When the POTUS tells you your turn is over and to  listen next time.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 8, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


You know, I keep watching that video looking for that but it doesn't happen in any version if it I've seen. I see them fend off a grab for the mic and say "pardon me ma'am".  No hitting, nothing even remotely rough.  Do you have a link to it?


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


And he did use the back of his hand to shove her away. That's the kind of backhanding I was referring to. After all, the back of the hand shoving somebody else is "backhanding" simply because he used the back of his hand to eliminate someone who called him nonverbally on what the President ordered, verbally. It's a duty thingy when an interloper posing as a reporter does all he can to humiliate and assassinate the character of someone he not-so-secretly despises.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 8, 2018)

gipper said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Lol, there's a reason for that you know.


----------



## The Original Tree (Nov 8, 2018)

Penelope said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



*You really should go back to Russia where they do not have an Electoral College, and where Putin can run unopposed, and be president for multiple terms.*


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Lets not forget, Trump extended the courtesy of calling on the guy he didn't have to do that. Only a small fraction of the White House press corps get called on for a question. So Trump calls on him knowing what a jerk he is, and the guy behaves like a jackass.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> Off to the Gulag with Jim.  How dare he fluster the Orange Tittie baby like that.  Now dare he not take the bait and answer Donnie's deflective question about the vile campaign ad.  How dare he ask the question that everybody already knows the answer to, those were not the poor people walking across Mexico jumping a fence.  How dare he tell the King he has no clothes.  Jim is the enemy of Donnie "Corleone" Trumpybear not the people.


You're calling justice to an offensive abuser a gulag? Well, kiss my grits.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 8, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



It's defend Trump at all cost, doesn't matter that it didn't happen Trump or his WH said it did so it must be true.


----------



## The Original Tree (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


*If that girl had tripped when Acosta pushed her away from him, this would have been an even bigger deal.  Instead, this girl looked kinda fit, and Acosta's whimpy little attempt to push her away from him resulted in nothing but him embarrassing himself.*


----------



## Care4all (Nov 8, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> He acosta a white house staffer who tried to get the microphone away from him.


FYI

THAT IS A LIE. 

Why are you repeating it?  You can EASILY watch the video and see with your own eyes, that is a lie.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


backhand is usually smacking someone with the back of your hand. i'm not going to redefine the traditional use of the word because it doesn't fit here.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 8, 2018)

Expel him for being rude if you really insist, but Sarah Sanders LIED outright...?  Why did she have to lie?


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 8, 2018)

The only thing that matters here is that 2/3's of all Americans are cheering that Acosta got kicked in the nut sack yesterday!


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Off to the Gulag with Jim.  How dare he fluster the Orange Tittie baby like that.  Now dare he not take the bait and answer Donnie's deflective question about the vile campaign ad.  How dare he ask the question that everybody already knows the answer to, those were not the poor people walking across Mexico jumping a fence.  How dare he tell the King he has no clothes.  Jim is the enemy of Donnie "Corleone" Trumpybear not the people.
> ...



Justice?  For the crime of being rude right back at the Don? Oh the horror!  What's this world coming too!  Say, what is the current status of the invading hoard anyway?


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2018)

The Clinton news network is the original fake news


----------



## protectionist (Nov 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Fuck Trump!  He's such a piece of shit!


How lucky we are to have insight like this. How special.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 8, 2018)

The point being, when Trump lies to a reporter at a presser, the reporter is supposed to sit down and shut up.  Anything else is rude, and we know rudeness isn't tolerated in the Trump administration.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 8, 2018)

The media is even 15 pts less popular than Obama was!!

Here's One Poll The Press Doesn't Want You To See | Investor's Business Daily

Nobody likes Acosta except the nuttters.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 8, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Trump and Acosta hate each other.  Acosta is a great reporter.  It really pisses Trump off that Acosta isn't afraid of him.  Reminds me of the days of President Nixon and Dan Rather.


Acosta showed his fear of Trump, when Trump started leaving the podium to go after Acosta physically, and suddenly Acosta did an about face and handed the microphone to the aide (to keep Trump from coming at him)

Acosta is a wimp who strongarms women, but is a wimp against a strong man.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 8, 2018)

Confidence in Institutions


----------



## DustyInfinity (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Come on frigidweirdo, you're better than that.  Your beloved media spun the whole 'hates Mexicans' thing when they mischaracterized ILLEGAL MEXICANS as all Mexicans.  Surely you you were not dumb enough to fall for that media trick.  Give me a quote of one time the president ever said something bad about Hispanic Americans.  You just hear what you want to hear.  What does it say about you that you heard it that way?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Ah, Trump can't answer a question, so the reporter gets their pass taken away.
> 
> Very Trump like.


Do liberals ever tell the truth ?  Even when LIVE TV and videos prove them wrong ?  Answer:  not too often.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 8, 2018)

Rustic said:


> The Clinton news network is the original fake news



‘Sean Hannity, come on up’: Trump fawns over Fox News in final rally. ‘They’ve done an incredible job for us.’


----------



## protectionist (Nov 8, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Won't happen, but the other reporters should refuse to show up for Trump's dog and pony show for a couple of days. It's not like they would miss more than his usual stupid remarks.


They should refuse to show up permanently, and be replaced by others who are non-partisans...... as journalists are supposed to be.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 8, 2018)

DustyInfinity said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



He said Judge Gonzalo Curiel, born in the USA, could not be impartial because he was Mexican.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Trump and Acosta hate each other.  Acosta is a great reporter.  It really pisses Trump off that Acosta isn't afraid of him.  Reminds me of the days of President Nixon and Dan Rather.
> ...




All progressive males are fairies when the moment comes and everything is on the line. Most will never come to realize it......but when debate becomes heated, step up nose to nose to a limpwrister and ask them to take their best shot with a smile on your face!! There are millions of Jim Acosta's out there.....deballed males who fold like a cheap wallet when confrontation might lead to violence.....sure as the time on your clock s0ns!


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 8, 2018)

It's completely dishonest to say Mexico "sends" illegal immigrants.  Those are individual making a very difficult decision.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 8, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> So, in response to today’s earlier calamity, It sounds like Jim Acosta won’t be asking questions at the White House briefings anymore
> 
> Jim Acosta on Twitter



  I gotta give Acosta a little credit for honesty...

"Secret Service just informed me I cannot enter the WH grounds for my 8pm HIT"

  Unfortunately he left out "job" at the end of his sentence.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 8, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


And the judge went on to prove that he couldn't be impartial.  Mexicans have always been Mexico first and will always be Mexico first.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> 
> CNN's Jim Acosta has press pass suspended by White House, Sarah Sanders announces
> 
> Was he rude enough to deserve this? Share.





He was rude enough to get his face slammed into the ground, but that would be stooping to the democrats’ level. 

The point is that if his childish behavior makes it difficult for everyone else to do their work he’s just got to be treated like the juvenile he apparently is.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Backhanded her? LMAO!! He refused to give up the mic. You make it sound as though he slapped her.


He tried to grab her tit and refused to comply with a lawful order.

He should be banned for life and prosecuted for sexual assault.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > DustyInfinity said:
> ...






All Mexicans are not the same any more than all Americans are. Don’t be illogical.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

Penelope said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


*BS, Trump skirted around the question, it was too hard for him.  Its about time the press does not skirt around the Potus.*​
Not a resident of an unpopulated state here. But it is a known fact the US Congress accepted terms from some states prior to a mutually beneficial state status that made their residents citizens of the United States with the provision their voices would be heard in spite of their low population. It prevents large states from doing in smaller states and making them poor with over-regulations that benefit only the fat cats of the bigger state. We got here by agreeing to disagree on some things, but never taxing people without representing their interests in ways that cause them to prosper like people who have the advantages of mass production prices. The College of Electors is not popular with Democrats, because they have lost touch with the difficulty of trying to make a living from enduring the hardships associated with farming and ranching, often in a weather-ravaged environment few people can tolerate when they are 40 or younger, but not well in old age.

The College of Electors does what the USA agreed in giving a promise to respect the process of representation of everyone, and not harm it. In the 70s or 80s, one of these states so unimportant to the notice of some large city dwellers, every rancher in the northern three-quarters of the Equality State lost livestock in a winter's devastating storms not seen before or since of anyone living. Ranchers and shepherds in Dubois, Wyoming, lost every animal they could not bring into the house with 10-ft snows piling up, and likely up to 50' in the higher elevations, of the Rocky Mountains there.

You eliminate the College of Electors, and parts of this free nation who have miles stretching between neighbors will be unrepresented, which would be alienated further from services. That would result in taxation without representation. It's too bad the drones of the press didn't learn to appreciate the history of the people who lived through many hardships before deciding to unite against the monarchy that refused them representation. That's learning from the past it would be the equivalent of a crime against a free people whose property sits on gas and oil deposits that would keep America going for a century of crisis administered by hostile nations against our people.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 8, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > DustyInfinity said:
> ...



You're completely wrong, but don't let that inhibit you.

Federal judge whom Trump called 'Mexican' clears way for border wall

And in case you missed it, Judge Curiel is American.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> 
> CNN's Jim Acosta has press pass suspended by White House, Sarah Sanders announces
> 
> Was he rude enough to deserve this? Share.


the funny thing is, the pussy grabber lied about why Costa was banned....and we can all see the lie on video.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I gotta give Acosta a little credit for honesty...
> 
> "Secret Service just informed me I cannot enter the WH grounds for my 8pm HIT"
> 
> Unfortunately he left out "job" at the end of his sentence.


Interesting. Looks like a Freudian slip.


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> they are jackasses and rude


That’s sometimes part of their job to get their questions answered.

Unlike Trump, Obama neither berated the press nor banished them for doing their job nor attacked them as being an enemy to the people when it was done to him...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Trump couldn't handle him.  What a puss.
> ...




    Did you see Trump glance to his left and give a slight nod? I'd guess that was to his security detail and Acosta knew he was about to get tossed out.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Trump and Acosta hate each other.  Acosta is a great reporter.  It really pisses Trump off that Acosta isn't afraid of him.  Reminds me of the days of President Nixon and Dan Rather.
> ...



So you really think Trump was going to actually go after Acosta, man you must be on some powerful shit or coming off of it.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 8, 2018)

Faun said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > they are jackasses and rude
> ...



O didn't need to play the victim all the time.  Trump does, and he can only be the victim of the MSM if we all agree that Jim Acosta is unconscionably rude. 

Better yet, we should agree Acosta got physical with an intern, in spite of video evidence to the contrary.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> If they had any integrity his fellow reporters would boycott these sessions until he is reinstated.


Actually, it would be classic if all would switch to women of color as their WH correspondent......it's very clear that tiny trump has a problem with that.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 8, 2018)

Superbadbrutha said:


> So you really think Trump was going to actually go after Acosta, man you must be on some powerful shit or coming off of it.


Where do you think he was going ?  To take a walk on the White House lawn ?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 8, 2018)

All this rudeness and incivility by the press could end if Trump, a hand full of Republican Senators, and 3 SCOTUS justices would just resign and give power back to the Dems.

Just ask Hillary.

.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> He acosta a white house staffer who tried to get the microphone away from him.


She went into his space and tried to grab a mic in his hand....of course, even with obvious video evidence, you will believe pussy grabber trump.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > So you really think Trump was going to actually go after Acosta, man you must be on some powerful shit or coming off of it.
> ...



He was putting on a show for folks like you.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> She went into his space and tried to grab a mic in his hand....of course, even with obvious video evidence, you will believe pussy grabber trump.


The video evidence shows that Acosta tried to grab her tit.

He's a rapist.

Prosecute him.

.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 8, 2018)

The video evidence shows Sarah Sanders lied in here statement about suspending Acosta's press pass.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 8, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


Many Mexicans are born in this country and have primary loyalty to Mexico and fellow Mexicans.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



He shoved her away?  Not really.  He said excuse me, and gently brushed her reaching hand away from the mic he was holding.  If you want to see a rude person shoving people out of his way you need not look further than Ol'Trumpybear himself when he shoved his way to the front of that photo op on the world stage.  Anyone call that shove an assault?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 8, 2018)

Faun said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > they are jackasses and rude
> ...


Ummm

White House Targeted Fox News


----------



## NightFox (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> 
> CNN's Jim Acosta has press pass suspended by White House, Sarah Sanders announces
> 
> Was he rude enough to deserve this? Share.



Asking questions the President doesn't want to answer, how rude. 

We've had almost two years of Donny in the White House, these reporters should know by now that questions must be confined to the weather and President Twitters golf game.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 8, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


There is one microphone.   Her job is to take it from a reporter that had asked a question and give it to the next.  Acosta doesn't get to shove anyone away.  She should press charges for assault.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

Care4all said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > He acosta a white house staffer who tried to get the microphone away from him.
> ...



DD: * He *(sic)* acosta *(/sic)* a white house staffer who tried to get the microphone away from him.
*​If you meant that he accosted a white house staffer who reached for the microphone after the President of the United States called him on his asserting his agenda rather than asking the president a legitimate, sincere question that he could answer with knowledge only a President has, I saw the same thing of him shoving her back from the particular camera angle, live video I was watching, and I saw him using the back of his hand to shove her hard away from him. After the President ordered him to give it up, he refused it when the parliamentarian the woman was paid to be got shoved away from him. The leftist creep of them all wanted to assassinate the character of this President, and he staged this little thespian act to get others to do it for him at a later time after he was banned from even coming to the White House for his crude rudeness that he knew was over the line, and that his partisan interests could be best served by his bad boy actions, in nothing but a conspiratorial way to set up the President for the fall the aggressive Maxine Waters of his party would like to use as a basis for impeaching President Trump since thespian actress and sicko prevaricator Christine Blasey Ford tried to falsely accuse a conservative Federal Judge from becoming a Supreme Court Justice, and evidence of her treachery and lying has sufficiently shown her to be a DNC agitator extraordinaire with knowledge of control freak style psychological mind bending of an audience to gain pathos-type sympathy that was undeserved, considering the insidiousness of the lies she was spewing out following her gain of trust and the coaching of several key Democrats attending this little character assassination party.

With all due respect, Care4all, DigitalDrifter observed the same thing you did, perhaps from a more intimate angle that showed him pushing her. What you saw may not have shown the same push. I saw the other side, too, and you cannot tell from that angle much of what was actually going on, and the strength of a brute man with a mission to kill a POTUS with character assassination shilling, pushing hard against anyone who'd stop his scorched-earth rhetoric before President Trump even had a chance to speak. There is a huge difference between asking an honest question and putting maliciously spoken critique of a man who doesn't tolerate bullshit from hatemongers. President Trump was used as a target, not a source of information by a reporter with a dishonorable, intimidating scenario against a President of this country. President Trump was there to give an honest answer, but to bullies with malicious agendas, he is savvy to know the difference and act to end this hatemonger's wet dream on the spot and move on.

God bless President Trump! He needs it to deal with vile people who want to end Republican winning of a good economy, the best in history if what some say is true. We have a long way to go to work on the National Debt. It's not going to be easier with the spendathon the Democrats are planning on for the next two years based on beating to death the horse of things dredged up in the eleventh hour to diminish conservatives from saving the economy by vomiting out alleged personal offenses of any conservative that comes to the table that represents the silent majority in this nation. If President Trump does not thwart hatemongers, the economy of this nation and the entire world collapses. He will not let a Communistic Press thwart him first. He's a fighter, and that's all there is to it.

Edit: and he is a fighter for all the people of United States of America.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 8, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Isn't freedom of speech wonderful?  You can say any harebrained, fact-free bullshit you want.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 8, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



It was obvious on the video Jim shoved no one.  Her job is not to grab the microphone out of someones hand while they are trying to question the so-called President, but to transfer it to the next reporter.  If that's how President Corleone wants his intern to act he better get some burly bullies from his mob connections.


----------



## Claudette (Nov 8, 2018)

Only an idiot would assault someone with camera's rolling.

I'm sure no one will miss the asshole.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...





Who? How many?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> 
> CNN's Jim Acosta has press pass suspended by White House, Sarah Sanders announces
> 
> Was he rude enough to deserve this? Share.


yes, it should have happened long ago....about time


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



*It was obvious on the video Jim shoved no one.*​
There were cameras on both sides. The camera on one side didn't show much. The one that many of us watched showed the actual deed. Too bad you didn't see the other angle of cameras shown yesterday, but saw the one that obfuscated the assault against White House personnel.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Only an idiot would assault someone with camera's rolling.
> 
> I'm sure no one will miss the asshole.



Lol, WTF was assaulted.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 8, 2018)

DustyInfinity said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Trump made it clear early on, it was all Mexicans, but some...

he went head on bashing *Judge Curio*, an American citizen because he was of Mexican decent....

so it was not just illegal Mexicans, but Americans who are of Mexican decent, who are well established, well educated, with respectable and honorable careers.


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 8, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


When the President tells the reporter they are done, they are done and need to give up the microphone.  Acosta isn't in charge of that conference, the President is.  Idiot.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 8, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


Judge Curiel for one.   Who ever belongs to La Raza, LULAC or any other Mexico first organizations.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

NightFox said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> ...


Not really. Jim Acosta's unconscionable speech, and subsequent pushing back White House personnel supporting the President's admonishment of Mr. Acosta amounted to the trouble this fella got himself into all by himself with nobody else's assistance.


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


He's not called "BlindBoo" for nothing.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 8, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> ...


Acosta has been begging to get his credentials revoked since day one.  I bet he considers it a political victory.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 8, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Once a reporter asks a question they are done.  Haranguing the president and monopolizing the microphone is not allowed.


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 8, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Yep, now he can play the victim.


----------



## DJT for Life (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> ...



No...He didn't lie.

The girl didn't need to be shoved to the ground by Acousta.

The POTUS told the girl to get the mike and had called on another
reporter.  Acousta does not have any option in that scenario.  He
surrenders the Mike.  He kept her away with his arm.  He made contact.

He is guilty and he is gone.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Nov 8, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


He always does, probably went on CNN right after and cried to Don Lemon as usual


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 8, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



The White House has already played the Victim Card on behalf of the intern.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Point well taken, but BlindBoo is a respected member of the loyal opposition. Personally, I think he has a kinda cute way of disagreeing if he decides to go on a tear..


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Psssft,  from all angles, it was a natural reaction to a person reaching in and grabbing his hand trying to take the microphone.  Sure he was trying to beat the so-called president with the words coming out of the mic,  it's what reporter do in a free society.  As usual the Trumpflakes get all huffy and puffy over nothing at all.  I believe it is because they can't help but parrot their dear leaders fragile emotions.  He has got to be the thinnest skinned bully ever to hold the office.


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 8, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Don Lemon and Acosta are very "friendly", if you know what I mean...wink wink......


----------



## Olde Europe (Nov 8, 2018)

In the middle of a presser -  presenting his best loutish, spoiled-brat, egocentric, over-entitled bully-persona - the Trumpy accosted Acosta for doing his job insisting the Fourth Estate's question be answered, "You are a rude, terrible person".

One really has to ask: How is this possible without the whole room erupting in laughter?

Of course, the Trumpletons, subservient authoritarians all, wouldn't stop bellowing at the reporter for failing to fold, immediately, before the Dear Leader and his "orders".


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> ...


If he did the same to Obama, he would've been fired from his job.


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 8, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Oh c'mon.  Let's just forget who the people are here and look at the incident.  He refused to give up the mic until he finished.  He resisted.


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 8, 2018)

Olde Europe said:


> In the middle of a presser -  presenting his best loutish, spoiled-brat, egocentric, over-entitled bully-persona - the Trumpy accosted Acosta for doing his job insisting the Fourth Estate's question be answered, "You are a rude, terrible person".
> 
> One really has to ask: How is this possible without the whole room erupting in laughter?
> 
> Of course, the Trumpletons, subservient authoritarians all, wouldn't stop bellowing at the reporter for failing to fold, immediately, before the Dear Leader and his "orders".


Trump was very polite by calling Acosta a "rude, terrible person".  He should have called him a "measly nasty leftist snake".


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 8, 2018)

Olde Europe said:


> In the middle of a presser -  presenting his best loutish, spoiled-brat, egocentric, over-entitled bully-persona - the Trumpy accosted Acosta for doing his job insisting the Fourth Estate's question be answered, "You are a rude, terrible person".
> 
> One really has to ask: How is this possible without the whole room erupting in laughter?
> 
> Of course, the Trumpletons, subservient authoritarians all, wouldn't stop bellowing at the reporter for failing to fold, immediately, before the Dear Leader and his "orders".


Acosta is just a heckler; he did not have a serious question to ask, just a trivial, hostile opinion to express.  The problem is not that this lout was banned from the WH, but that it took so long to do it.


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 8, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


And Rightly so.  The poor young lady didn't deserve that rude foul treatment from Acosta.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Well, gee, I missed that one. I've been here all morning, and every time I post too many words, 3 pages appear, and I didn't get a chance to answer all of them, much less read the daily news after 6 am earlier. Never thought I'd see so many opinions, and to make matters worse, some of the videos almost shows the shove, most of them don't. I think Mr. Acosta may have known how to ensure that most of the cameras wouldn't pick up his little malicious act so they could show that "nothing" happened. What can I say, was it luck or planning that only a couple of cameras would pick up the truth of the matter? Or was this another Christine Blasey Ford-style ploy to throw dirt successfully on somebody she can't abide politically?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Nov 8, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


NAh, The President answered his question and moved on. Acosta should have some dignity for himself and the other reporters that would like to get a question in.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Nov 8, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


I wouldn't doubt it


----------



## NightFox (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



You'll notice that if you examine your own response objectively it's filled with subjective conclusions. The fact of the matter is that "rude" is a matter of opinion and regarding the subject of freedom of the press it sets an unfortunate precedent when a reporter is not only tossed (perhaps permanently) from the White House but also horribly slandered in public by the POTUS afterwards for attempting to do his job, even if the President doesn't like said reporters "style". Acosta could have acted more professionally but he didn't do anything that was extreme and the press needs to be given the leeway in such situations, else the Freedom of the Press is supposed to enjoy is confounded and eroded.

This is just a continuation of Donny's attempt to intimidate those segments of the press that report things he doesn't like and his comments afterwards (regarding the reporter and the company he works for) resemble something one might have expected to find during the mid 1920's in Italy.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



Surely George Soros was blocking the best camera angle.

There wasn't a shove.  That's ridiculous.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Nov 8, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


Acosta was rude, very rude. Acosta is not the boss.......he needs to learn his place


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 8, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


Acosta pushed her arm away from the mic.  I saw it.


----------



## The Original Tree (Nov 8, 2018)

*Freedom of The Press does not include Bullying The President, Being Uncivil, Not Taking Turns asking questions, Making an Ass of yourself,  Grandstanding, Making speeches and political statements in a question and answer session, Fighting with a White House Intern over a Microphone and putting your hands on her when she is just doing her job.

There are actual rules governing the Press' behavior in The White House as they are "GUESTS" and Acosta broke just about every one of them.*


----------



## justoffal (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> 
> CNN's Jim Acosta has press pass suspended by White House, Sarah Sanders announces
> 
> Was he rude enough to deserve this? Share.



If he pushed the white house aide's hand away....yeah...
If not...then it should be reversed.

The real problem is the format:  Each reporter should have his/her own micro-mike that can be turned on or off by a console operator.  People like Acosta who believes he deserves more time than other reporters do need to be put in their place.  If he won't cooperate willingly you simply shut off his microphone.

JO


----------



## justoffal (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> ...



When Jim Acosta funds his own campaign, runs for President and wins...he can kick Trump out of the press briefing too.

JO


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Nov 8, 2018)

Acosta got the boot and The Donald is still YOUR president.  Learn to love it....lol.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

Olde Europe said:


> In the middle of a presser -  presenting his best loutish, spoiled-brat, egocentric, over-entitled bully-persona - the Trumpy accosted Acosta for doing his job insisting the Fourth Estate's question be answered, "You are a rude, terrible person".
> 
> One really has to ask: How is this possible without the whole room erupting in laughter?
> 
> Of course, the Trumpletons, subservient authoritarians all, wouldn't stop bellowing at the reporter for failing to fold, immediately, before the Dear Leader and his "orders".


Please 'splain how an authoritarian can be subservient. Of course, if one considers a strong will to serve one's fellow taxpayers by minimizing taxes so businesses can prosper more American employees with great wages, then they are subservient in one way for talking the talk, but doing the do takes occasional strident measures to cut to the chase to enrich fellow citizens with interest. 

That reporter was not only abusive to the Commander in Chief of this free nation, the reporter was abusive to a woman whose job it was to take the microphone and give it to the next speaker. If it clears your kidneys to call our amazing President a lout, sobeit. He understands he is not immune to after-the-fact political rhetoric of his loyal detractors.

Welcome to American politics, Olde Europe. My kudos to the peaceful nations in the EU who are trying to keep the EU from falling apart. It's not easy to keep competitive factions on the same page, but we Americans are trying hard to see each other's point of view, except in the orderly way the Founders fondly hoped for future generations.


----------



## Olde Europe (Nov 8, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Surely George Soros was blocking the best camera angle.
> 
> There wasn't a shove.  That's ridiculous.



Very funny.  And yet, "ridiculous" doesn't matter - there is no sacrifice the Trumpleton-Borg won't collectively make in order to protect the spoiled, petulant brat in the Oval Office from the recalcitrant, malicious, non-Pravda parts of the Press.  Licking boots and all...

Nah, just kidding, it isn't really funny.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 8, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



All Hail President Whompum......


----------



## Olde Europe (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Please 'splain how an authoritarian can be subservient.



If you don't understand a term in a debate, it would be incumbent upon you to do your homework and research it.  Here, I give you a bit of a hint.  As to the rest of your non-responsive, non-pertinent blab... I couldn't be bothered except to note how you reinforce the diagnosis.


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 8, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Whatever.  It's the same rule for every Press conference, regardless of who the President is.  Just because you hate Trump, that doesn't give anyone an excuse to be rude.  I really don't get how you people on the left think you're entitled to be rude and above the rules simply because you don't like the results of an election.  Very immature.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

NightFox said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...



*You'll notice that if you examine your own response objectively it's filled with subjective conclusions. The fact of the matter is that "rude" is a matter of opinion and regarding the subject of freedom of the press it sets an unfortunate precedent when a reporter is not only tossed (perhaps permanently) from the White House but also horribly slandered in public by the POTUS afterwards for attempting to do his job, even if the President doesn't like said reporters "style". Acosta could have acted more professionally but he didn't do anything that was extreme and the press needs to be given the leeway in such situations, else the Freedom of the Press is supposed to enjoy is confounded and eroded.

This is just a continuation of Donny's attempt to intimidate those segments of the press that report things he doesn't like and his comments afterwards (regarding the reporter and the company he works for) resemble something one might have expected to find during the mid 1920's in Italy.*​Did you notice me shoving somebody in the tit region, dear? You're the one pointing the finger at me for subjectivity when you refer to the President of the United States as "Donny".  Oh, the irony of your defensiveness of an unconscionable abuser of White House protocol who is now banned from the premises and who predictably marginalizes the President just like your marginalization of him by using a puerile name rather than his title given him by YOUR fellow Americans. I got through a number of years of calling Presidents using their title ahead of their names during their administration. Did it make me a less convincing debater? Of course it did. But did it make me less of an American citizen for respecting the office? You be the judge. For, as Robert Burns said: "O would some power the giftie gie us to see ourselves as others see us."


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 8, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > In the middle of a presser -  presenting his best loutish, spoiled-brat, egocentric, over-entitled bully-persona - the Trumpy accosted Acosta for doing his job insisting the Fourth Estate's question be answered, "You are a rude, terrible person".
> ...



 I'm shocked Jim survived the finger wagging thrown at him.  It was horrible to watch.  I mean it used to be the leader of the free world was the most powerful man on the planet.  Now Trumpybear has reduced it to finger wagging at a reporter.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 8, 2018)

DJT for Life said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Drama Queen!


----------



## skews13 (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> 
> CNN's Jim Acosta has press pass suspended by White House, Sarah Sanders announces
> 
> Was he rude enough to deserve this? Share.



He will be filing a suit of libel soon. 

Former FBI agent says Sarah Sanders libeled CNN's Jim Acosta with 'doctored' InfoWars video: ‘Your tweet is Exhibit A’


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 8, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...


Acosta is a rude arrogant punk.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 8, 2018)

CNN is nothing but trash from top to bottom...its begins each day with a hungover former FOX babe with a track record of laying her way to the top....


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 8, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



Guess which Faux talk show host said this "“A reporter’s job is to ask questions and get answers. Our job is to find out what the federal government is up to. Politicians often don’t want to tell us. A good reporter gets the story. We’re proud of ........"

"When Daily Caller staffer Neil Munro infamously heckled and interrupted President Obama during his prepared remarks for a 2012 Rose Garden press conference"

As if this thing between "Rude" Jim and "Thin-skin" Donnie hasn't been an ongoing thing.......

Tucker Carlson: ‘Good Reporters’ Heckle Obama, ‘Rude’ Reporters Interrupt Trump


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


Baby, you're talking to an athlete who excelled in many sports, and surprisingly high school  dodgeball, in which some of us can see human movement and respond immediately to what happened to avoid getting pinned down by the opposing team's go-get-ems. The woman acting as parliamentarian was moved back by a shove, which I could tell from every angle of differing footages of the event I have seen. I don't miss nothin' in a crowd, and I don't miss a fake move, either, and can tell the difference before my opponents figure out why I was still standing at the end of every match. The creep pushed the woman, and that's the last I have to say on this matter.


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 8, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


I agree that it's the job of reporters to ask questions.  Other reporters ask questions and Trump answers them, no problem.  So what do you think is the problem with Acosta?


----------



## Care4all (Nov 8, 2018)

Cory Lewendowski grabbing and bruising reporter Michelle Fields' arm....  Trump's flock took the opposite position back then...  

Why?  


Is it because they will lose in the game of ''Simon Says'', only now it is called ''Donald Says'', if they do not mock him perfectly, they will lose the game?

Honestly, is this really what you all want to be known as, through your own actions of monkey see, monkey do or Donald Says??

REALLY?

Come on you guys!  You are better than this!!!  No need to make up some assault claim....  Acosta was rude, that's it....  Maybe a short week's timeout...

The president believes it is ok to be rude....  being rude is what you love about him....  

NOT being PC is what you LOVE about Trump, isn't it???


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 8, 2018)

Jim Acosta identifies as a whiny bitch.


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> 
> CNN's Jim Acosta has press pass suspended by White House, Sarah Sanders announces
> 
> Was he rude enough to deserve this? Share.




Places like the WH have the right to bar people for heckling.   President Trump dealt with the Heckler Acosta pretty smoothly, but the guy wouldn't shut up.   He took it over the limit, even accosting some broad.      If I were President, I probably wouldn't have suspended him yesterday.    I would have just had the Secret Service drag him out, rough him up a little bit and deposit him into the official Presidential Dumpster.    

I think that could straighten Acosta out.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 8, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I can accept that as long as you wag your finger while you say it, granny!


----------



## Care4all (Nov 8, 2018)

ahhhh, sarah and whitehouse DOCTORED THE VIDEO or used a doctored video...  explains why you all believed the whitehouse crap

Sarah Sanders accused of circulating 'doctored' video of Jim Acosta’s interaction with White House intern


Video of Acosta incident posted by White House press secretary contains extra frames
_ A video shared by White House Press Secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders showing an incident involving CNN reporter Jim Acosta and a White House intern *contains extra frames* that do not appear in the C-SPAN broadcast of the event._


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



I suspect you haven't seen the last of Mr Acosta at the white house, and Trump is the one using the bully pulpit for selfish purposes. He's the only one with access to it.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

Care4all said:


> ahhhh, sarah and whitehouse DOCTORED THE VIDEO or used a doctored video...  explains why you all believed the whiehouse crap
> 
> Sarah Sanders accused of circulating 'doctored' video of Jim Acosta’s interaction with White House intern
> 
> ...


this sounds just as bad as saying acosta backhanded her.

both sides are looking for about anything at this point except reality.


----------



## sartre play (Nov 8, 2018)

Don't you get it yet, we just had 11 more people mostly young students gunned down in a night club. & not one op about it. focus on arm pushing.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

sartre play said:


> Don't you get it yet, we just had 11 more people mostly young students gunned down in a night club. & not one op about it. focus on arm pushing.


California Mass Shooter Identified As Ian Long, 29, Former Marine Vet
Where are we allowed to discuss the California shooting?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Nov 8, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> If they had any integrity his fellow reporters would boycott these sessions until he is reinstated.


If they had any integrity? I get it! funny! speaking of integrity tommy, have you honored your commitment to send the caravan money?


----------



## Care4all (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > ahhhh, sarah and whitehouse DOCTORED THE VIDEO or used a doctored video...  explains why you all believed the whiehouse crap
> ...


the first article is from FOX on it, don't you believe it? 

and Marketwatch.com is not a partisan site.

besides, just watch the 2 different videos, one real, one doctored....  no other way to describe it...  honestly...

Sanders may not have created the doctored video herself, but she did use a doctored video.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

Care4all said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


i edit videos for a hobby. a good friend does it for a living. the videos are not edited - at least any i've seen in these articles yet.

if you speed up the frame rate and that is all you do, EVERYTHING moves faster, which is not happening in any video i've seen yet. if you speed up his arm you get a ghosting / predator / halo effect on video like this - and again, not there.

people need to quit making shit up to be mad at all around. for all the mocking you do of the right when they say something outlandish you turn around and do the same thing by diving into things like this.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


She used an INFOWARS video that was Doctored.

your choice, pick your own site as a source!

was video of acosta doctored - Google Search

I don't know if the Fox supposition is correct or the one on marketwatch which claims frames were added...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 8, 2018)

The Left love men who physically assault women.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 8, 2018)

Care4all said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


I love google searches as proof. 

obama is a homosexual - Google Search


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Cory Lewendowski grabbing and bruising reporter Michelle Fields' arm....  Trump's flock took the opposite position back then...
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



There is a major difference between President Trump and his political adversaries.
He has been dealing with the business world for over half a century, and he values hardworking, no-nonsense people who can take a task and finish it with a profit. He has blessed this country by taking up America's fiscal issues and putting the best people in solving the business end of this nation's well-being by doing his best to fix the problems. True, he may be a novice in some areas, but he extends his right arm out to sincere Americans, and not egocentric character assassins whose narcissism exceeds propriety.

President Trump has a beautiful wife in the world, so I don't love him, but I respect what his potential is, which is to shoot America's star above the rest to improve and maintain our American way of life, to uphold the Constitution of the United States of America, and to protect our nation from predators within and without our borders. He's a winner with a proven track record of fiscal accomplishments, and he shares the same faith as President Eisenhower and President George Washington, both of whom with God's dear help were key in winning battles somewhat different than those we have today--one was engaged in winning freedom and establishing the Constitution, one addressed constitutional amendments that hadn't quite reached their potential if only to assure that men of color who gave their all in WWI and WWII were adequately compensated with equal pay for equal work, shoulder to shoulder, starting with the opening of public schools to their children and children from every background as well, equal opportunities to learn and to earn good livings alongside their white brothers. Notice my emphasis was on equal, not better than and not worse than. The Constitution says equal, and that's what President Donald Trump has placed as a cornerstone in his presidency with results in the real world as his basis for choosing who does what. In return, his opposition has assumed the position of giving him a bad hair day, and every time he shells out retribution for their wannabe assassins of his character, the entire groupthink left goes into a tizzy to the point of creating a universe incompatible with business realities.

And I like President Trump. He's a real person to me, if you get ugly with him, you get ugly payback that you deserve. He knows how to give and take. That drives some of his loyal opposition to become shrill antagonists.

And the left is not gonna like it when they can't engage in the huge spendathon they thought they were going to get if they won the House of Representatives by any means possible. The reason, however, is not Donald Trump. It's because the people of the USA ensured that the Senate doesn't allow cuckoo budgets that would create a national debt ten times what it is now.

Trump will win the battle of the budget. And he has my wholehearted endorsement to do so.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

sartre play said:


> Don't you get it yet, we just had 11 more people mostly young students gunned down in a night club. & not one op about it. focus on arm pushing.


By all means, start a thread yourself.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

Care4all said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


i'm picking no site at all. i've seen the videos and i know for a fact you can't simply speed up the frame rate to get what you think you're getting.

you laugh at others for falling for a conspiracy theory then you run out and do it yourself. the video editing has already been debunked several times. but if you are hellbent on believing it, you will. much like those who think acosta "backhanded" her, you're going to die believing the video was edited.

you tell me - if you speed up the frame rate, how come the people in the background are not going "keystone cop" on us also?


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

Care4all said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


adding frames now? i guess when the first technical explanation goes splat on the wall you change it to keep the conspiracy alive.

adding in frames is going to require copying existing frames and dubbing them in which would increase the time differences between the 2 videos, of which isn't happening.

next up - they hired actors and re-enacted the event completely and released that video.


----------



## NightFox (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I refer to President Twitter in a less than deferential fashion because overall I don't approve of his behavior and given the fact that he works for me and not the other way around, I as a citizen am well within my rights to do so (well at least until he and his cohorts get around to working to intimidate private citizens for expressing views he doesn't like I suppose), he'll get more respect and less ridicule when he begins behaving in a fashion that merits it. On the other hand, unlike him I don't go about attempting to use State Power to intimidate anyone into silence.

His treatment of the members of the press that are critical of him goes beyond "_business as usual_" and into the territory of using the power of his office for intimidation. The press often deserves criticism and Presidents often take more than their fair share of unfounded derision from the Press. However, there's a "Presidential" way to handle it, if you want some examples look no further than the often self-deprecating witticisms of Ronald Reagan or Gerald Ford, heck even George W. Bush managed to stay reasonably civil even when facing an unending storm of media criticism. Donny (and his immediate predecessor) handle it like they're unusually thin-skinned kindergarteners, which only serves to make things worse and deepen the already eroded service that the Press is supposed to provide the public.

As I said, Acosta could have behaved more professionally but IMHO his actions weren't anything beyond the pale and certainly don't warrant indefinite suspension and all the slander hurled at him and his organization by a sitting POTUS.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Don't you love politics. Things get bent quickly if they don't suit the offender! The only change made on the film was to zoom in in the part where touching is concerned.It showed what really happened, and Acosta doesn't want anybody else to know what he did. The loyal opposition is pleased to support hiding the truth of what happened.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

NightFox said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...




You saw the head of the donkey. I saw the other end, and it wasn't nice.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 8, 2018)

NightFox said:


> I refer to President Twitter in a less than deferential fashion because overall I don't approve of his behavior and given the fact that he works for me and not the other way around, I as a citizen am well within my rights to do so (well at least until he and his cohorts get around to working to intimidate private citizens for expressing views he doesn't like I suppose), he'll get more respect and less ridicule when he begins behaving in a fashion that merits it.



Well you're a better person than I.  I don't approve of him because of his face.  Just look at that face.  Can you believe people (especially women) voted for a face like that?  Hard to imagine a President with a face like that!


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 8, 2018)

Way to go. That simple ass shit is rude and disruptive and does not ask questions but rather offers personal opinions that he thinks Trump is supposed to respond to the way he (Acosta) agrees to
When the President tells you that you are done talking,  then you are done you twitchy twit
Also, he used his superior size and strength to shield the young lady away, that is sexist and abusive and you tears  soaked libbies should be up in arms if you are genuine


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2018)

sparky said:


> the bottom line is, Trump isn't quick on his feet , far more used to CEO board rooms full of parroting yes men, than how a democratic republic responds
> 
> ~S~


Sorry, but when the person asking the question isn't asking a question, but instead making a false statement the president has the right to cut him off. Journalists are supposed to report the news, not push their fucked up opinions down the presidents throat. He doesn't have to put up with their lies or their protestations.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



From one of them google links

"But according to an analysis by _The Independent_, the video instead appears to have been doctored to freeze for three frames the moment before Mr Acosta's hand pushes down on the aide's arm.

Ms Sanders' tweet came exactly two hours after the same video was shared by Paul Joseph Watson, editor-at-large of InfoWars, a far-right conspiracy theory website fronted by Trump-supporter Alex Jones."

Funny too the doctored video shows clearly who invaded who's space and was aggressively trying to rip the mic away from his hand.  He blocked her with the other.  BFD. 

Not at all surprising of the L'yin bastards Administration.  It's just what they do!


----------



## g5000 (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> *White House Bans Rude Reporter*


Because the one thing we all understand about Trump is that he detests rudeness...


----------



## g5000 (Nov 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> they are jackasses and rude


Textbook projection by Trump of his own qualities onto others.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Nov 8, 2018)

The Democrats have gone so low to justify the assault Acosta did. Why karate chop a woman? Acosta thinking she was going to hurt him? Shame!


----------



## NightFox (Nov 8, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > I refer to President Twitter in a less than deferential fashion because overall I don't approve of his behavior and given the fact that he works for me and not the other way around, I as a citizen am well within my rights to do so (well at least until he and his cohorts get around to working to intimidate private citizens for expressing views he doesn't like I suppose), he'll get more respect and less ridicule when he begins behaving in a fashion that merits it.
> ...



I don't dislike Donald Trump the person, heck as one that has followed his career since the 1980's I find certain things about him that are admirable, however his public behavior and his often egregious exaggerations of and complete disregard for the truth aren't among them.

IMHO If he'd just shut his mouth, close his twitter account and stick to his policy agenda he'd be doing a lot better from a public relations standpoint, as it stands now all he does is feed the hunger of his "base" for ever more outlandish demagoguery and deepen the divide that exists among the citizenry.

He's quickly becoming the modern day equivalent of _Caligula_.


----------



## task0778 (Nov 8, 2018)

The NBC video shows Acosta's left arm reaching across the woman's body to touch her left arm, preventing her from grabbing the mike.  So, are we to believe that NBC is using a doctored video?   To me, it wasn't all that egregious, BUT when the President tells you to sit down and shut up and give up the mike then that's what he should have done IMHO.   It's called deference to the President of the United States, you don't keep talking and interrupting the proceedings.   Jim Acosta is IMHO a jerk;  you don't have to like the man who is the POTUS but you damn well have to respect the office he holds and the building you're in, and Acosta didn't do that.

https://nbcnews.to/2JLREsq


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 8, 2018)

Libs are so unable to accept facts that they are excusing Acosta via a doctored video. Did the Russians help doctor it?


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 8, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> ...


And the lefty moonbats would have gone bananas, which would be tons of fun.


----------



## Olde Europe (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> There is a major difference between President Trump and his political adversaries.
> He has been dealing with the business world for over half a century, and he values hardworking, no-nonsense people who can take a task and finish it with a profit. He has blessed this country by taking up America's fiscal issues and putting the best people in solving the business end of this nation's well-being by doing his best to fix the problems. True, he may be a novice in some areas, but he extends his right arm out to sincere Americans, and not egocentric character assassins whose narcissism exceeds propriety.
> 
> President Trump has a beautiful wife in the world, so I don't love him, but I respect what his potential is, which is to shoot America's star above the rest to improve and maintain our American way of life, to uphold the Constitution of the United States of America, and to protect our nation from predators within and without our borders. He's a winner with a proven track record of fiscal accomplishments, and he shares the same faith as President Eisenhower and President George Washington, both of whom with God's dear help were key in winning battles somewhat different than those we have today--one was engaged in winning freedom and establishing the Constitution, one addressed constitutional amendments that hadn't quite reached their potential if only to assure that men of color who gave their all in WWI and WWII were adequately compensated with equal pay for equal work, shoulder to shoulder, starting with the opening of public schools to their children and children from every background as well, equal opportunities to learn and to earn good livings alongside their white brothers. Notice my emphasis was on equal, not better than and not worse than. The Constitution says equal, and that's what President Donald Trump has placed as a cornerstone in his presidency with results in the real world as his basis for choosing who does what. In return, his opposition has assumed the position of giving him a bad hair day, and every time he shells out retribution for their wannabe assassins of his character, the entire groupthink left goes into a tizzy to the point of creating a universe incompatible with business realities.
> ...



Post from UpIsDownistan.  It's as fake as that InfoWars video, an invention to confer sainthood to a Mob boss in the process of shredding whatever is decent and lawful and standing in the way of autocratic rule, any similarity with current events in the real world carefully avoided.  There's a lot of supine Trumpy adulation around on these boards, mostly of the merely ludicrous kind, but this one clearly trumps it all.  "I need loyalty," said the Trumpy, Trumpletons eagerly answer the call, and if they need to brutalize reality to get it done, so be it.

Really, study that thing, closely, and if you ever, at any moment, catch yourself nodding in agreement, do have a stern word with yourself.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 8, 2018)

That girl was assaulted far more than Blah Blah Ford ever was.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


speed up the arm... 
adding in frames
now... freezing 3 frames. 

so,  which is it?  youll believe anything.  its just what you do.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 8, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Libs are so unable to accept facts that they are excusing Acosta via a doctored video. Did the Russians help doctor it?



Maybe.  How much money did Vlad give to Info-Whores?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 8, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Libs are so unable to accept facts that they are excusing Acosta via a doctored video. Did the Russians help doctor it?



If you look at the C-Span video and the White House video, an objective viewer can see the White House doctored the video.
We all know that C-Span is not ideologically driven.
Compare the two videos side by side. (See link).




 Rafael Shimunov 
	
*✔*  @rafaelshimunov 

 
1) Took @PressSec Sarah Sanders' video of briefing
2) Tinted red and made transparent over CSPAN video
3) Red motion is when they doctored video speed
4) Sped up to make Jim Acosta's motion look like a chop
5) I've edited video for 15+ years
6) The White House doctored it

 2:34 AM - Nov 8, 2018
White House press secretary uses fake Infowars video to justify banning CNN reporter
Did the White House ask James O'Keefe to help them with his specialty, providing doctored video.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Nov 8, 2018)

The irony in all this is nObama did the exact same thing kicking a reporter out. Where was the outrage there?


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

uh huh.  ive heard 4 versions so far,  each different in what wouplpd happen if edited in that fashion. 

both sides are so full of shit at this point it hurts.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


  It's not a conspiracy theory Iceberg, it ACTUALLY HAPPENED....

you can see they are different....  I'll wait for your apology!  


View attachment 227620







_ 





 By  Drew Harwell 
 November 8 at 1:14 PM

White House press secretary Sarah Sanders on Wednesday night shared a video of CNN reporter Jim Acosta that appeared to have been altered to make his actions at a news conference look more aggressive toward a White House intern.

The edited video looks authentic: Acosta appeared to swiftly chop down on the arm of an aide as he held onto a microphone while questioning President Trump. But in the original video, Acosta’s arm appears to move only as a response to a tussle for the microphone. His statement, “Pardon me, ma’am,” is not included in the video Sanders shared.

Critics said that video — which sped up the movement of Acosta’s arms in a way that dramatically changed the journalist’s response — was deceptively edited to score political points. That edited video was first shared by Paul Joseph Watson, known for his conspiracy-theory videos on the far-right website Infowars.

Watson said he did not change the speed of the video and that claims he had altered it were a “brazen lie.” Watson, who did not immediately respond to requests for comment, told BuzzFeed he created the video by downloading an animated image from conservative news site Daily Wire, zooming in and saving it as a video — a conversion he says could have made it “look a tiny bit different.”

Side-by-side comparisons support claims from fact-checkers and experts such as Jonathan Albright, research director of the Tow Center for Digital Journalism at Columbia University, who argued that crucial parts of the video appear to have been altered so as to distort the action.

The video has quickly become a flashpoint in the battle over viral misinformation, turning a live interaction watched by thousands in real time into just another ideological tug-of-war. But it has also highlighted how video content — long seen as an unassailable verification tool for truth and confirmation — has become as vulnerable to political distortion as anything else.

White House shares doctored video to support punishment of journalist Jim Acosta_


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Don't care.  She reached across and grabbed his hand and the mic.  He blocked her.  BFD. 

But to say he assaulted her is just a typical deflecting lie we've become use to this so-called Administration.  Obviously it gins up the base much better than Jim was banned because he rudely added Donnie aggressive questions.

But hey Jim got the dreaded finger wag.  I'd be surprised if he doesn't get PTSD from that.


----------



## my2¢ (Nov 8, 2018)

If he had just grabbed her by the p*ssy, he'd have been fine.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

Care4all said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


have a nice long wait.

btw,  which of the now 4 editing techniques was used?  have we decided on one or are we still grasping at straws?


----------



## Oddball (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


i never said he assaulted anyone.  he simply pushed her hand back.  a bit rude but he apologized to her right after. this is ALL BEYOND STUPID.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 8, 2018)

We must assault and banish reporters who dare question Der Fuhrer.  Sieg Heil!


----------



## g5000 (Nov 8, 2018)

Trump should stop pretending and just allow only Sean Hannity into the White House.

Sieg Heil!

"Just how big is your penis, mein Fuhrer?"


----------



## g5000 (Nov 8, 2018)

Maybe allow Steve Douchey, too.

"Thank you for rising the sun this morning, Emperor!"


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 8, 2018)

g5000 said:


> We must assault and banish reporters who dare question Der Fuhrer.  Sieg Heil!



According to Trump and his Little Trumpsters, Trump has every right to not honor the oath Trump took, when he was sworn in as president.

"I do solemnly swear (or *affirm*) that I *will* faithfully execute the *Office of President of the United States*, and *will* to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."


----------



## Oddball (Nov 8, 2018)

g5000 said:


> We must assault and banish reporters who dare question Der Fuhrer.  Sieg Heil!


----------



## g5000 (Nov 8, 2018)

REPORTER: Mr. President, you said you were going to divert the incoming comet by waving your arms to and fro.  How are you-

TRUMP: Swarm!  Swarm!


----------



## busybee01 (Nov 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



The aide assaulted Acosta by trying to grab the mike. If anyone should be punched out, it was Trump. He was obnoxious and offensive.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


i don't know, I just can SEE they are different?


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

Care4all said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


oooook


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 8, 2018)

Who in Hell does Acosta think he is?  Groppy Joe Biden?


----------



## busybee01 (Nov 8, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Was he rude enough to deserve this? Share.
> ...



The reason is simple. Trump didn't answer the question so Acosta called him on it. He has not denounced white supremacists. He claimed not to know who David Duke was when that was clearly a lie. He refused to call out white supremacists in Charlottesville and the pained expression on Kelly's face when he was listening said it all.

There was nothing racist about the question. It was a tough question but it should have been asked. Trump was the obnoxious, offensive one. He should have been ejected.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2018)

NightFox said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


You're just an example of communist brainwashing techniques.
You wouldn't feel the way you do about him if you didn't buy into the media's false narrative of him.
Everything he says is torn apart and editorialized in a negative manner.
You don't feel this way because Trump made you feel that way. You're simply reflecting the media's horrible feelings about losing in 2016. Most of what you hear about him is their opinions of him, not what he's said or done, and what they say about him is simply so much hyperbole.


----------



## busybee01 (Nov 8, 2018)

task0778 said:


> The NBC video shows Acosta's left arm reaching across the woman's body to touch her left arm, preventing her from grabbing the mike.  So, are we to believe that NBC is using a doctored video?   To me, it wasn't all that egregious, BUT when the President tells you to sit down and shut up and give up the mike then that's what he should have done IMHO.   It's called deference to the President of the United States, you don't keep talking and interrupting the proceedings.   Jim Acosta is IMHO a jerk;  you don't have to like the man who is the POTUS but you damn well have to respect the office he holds and the building you're in, and Acosta didn't do that.
> 
> https://nbcnews.to/2JLREsq



Acosta was assaulted by the aide. He had every right to do what he did. Your job as a press member is to get Trump to answer the question. You don't defer when he does not answer your question. You are the jerk. When Trump does not respect the office, why should anyone else. Acosta did the right thing.


----------



## task0778 (Nov 8, 2018)

Look at the way Acosta baits the President, look at the way he argues with him, look at the way he won't shut up, sit down, and stay down.   This is what passes for journalism these days?   Trump is no choir boy either, but one of them is the President of the United States, and it ain't Acosta.   When the POTUS tells you to sit down, shut up, and give up the mike in the White House, then you should do it.   What Acosta did was disrespectful and unprofessional IMHO, and he deserves what he got.


----------



## busybee01 (Nov 8, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



You are a example of a cult member. A person completely brainwashed by the cult of Trump. You are aware of the fact that the Commie Russians are very unhappy about Democrats taking over the House. 

The fact is that many Republicans in the suburbs listened to Trump and rejected it despite the fact he doubled down on hatred. The fact is that Americans oppose what Trump is trying to do, We are listening to what Trump says and does.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 8, 2018)

Superbadbrutha said:


> He was putting on a show for folks like you.


That's BS - and you know it.


----------



## busybee01 (Nov 8, 2018)

task0778 said:


> Look at the way Acosta baits the President, look at the way he argues with him, look at the way he won't shut up, sit down, and stay down.   This is what passes for journalism these days?   Trump is no choir boy either, but one of them is the President of the United States, and it ain't Acosta.   When the POTUS tells you to sit down, shut up, and give up the mike in the White House, then you should do it.   What Acosta did was disrespectful and unprofessional IMHO, and he deserves what he got.



Not allowing Trump to weasel out of answering a question is what journalism is about. Trump is not a President, he is a thug as well as a offensive egomaniac. Ronald Reagan was a real President. He would have acted Presidential and this never would have happened. Acosta was the professional and Trump was not.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 8, 2018)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Lol, WTF was assaulted.


Are you blind ?


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the way Acosta baits the President, look at the way he argues with him, look at the way he won't shut up, sit down, and stay down.   This is what passes for journalism these days?   Trump is no choir boy either, but one of them is the President of the United States, and it ain't Acosta.   When the POTUS tells you to sit down, shut up, and give up the mike in the White House, then you should do it.   What Acosta did was disrespectful and unprofessional IMHO, and he deserves what he got.
> ...


no it isn't. i worked my way through college as a journalist and there is a distinct difference between asking tough questions and being a dick. acosta cross that line with CNN long ago. acosta is baiting trump to get inflammatory headlines and that's all there is to it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


How dare that woman pick on that poor man.


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...




Acosta may be suspended for as long as Life plus 20 years for his misbehavior and heckling.   Although IMHO, Trump should just have him roughed up and see if he behaves.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the way Acosta baits the President, look at the way he argues with him, look at the way he won't shut up, sit down, and stay down.   This is what passes for journalism these days?   Trump is no choir boy either, but one of them is the President of the United States, and it ain't Acosta.   When the POTUS tells you to sit down, shut up, and give up the mike in the White House, then you should do it.   What Acosta did was disrespectful and unprofessional IMHO, and he deserves what he got.
> ...


Trump doesn't have to answer their loaded questions. 
As a matter of fact, he doesn't have to answer any of their questions.

Like Obama.


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 8, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Acosta may be suspended for as long as Life plus 20 years for his misbehavior and heckling.   Although IMHO, Trump should just have him roughed up and see if he behaves.


He should have been shown the door biker bar bouncer style


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> If they had any integrity his fellow reporters would boycott these sessions until he is reinstated.





No such luck.


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 8, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> If they had any integrity his fellow reporters would boycott these sessions until he is reinstated.


Reporters and integrity, now that is a novel concept.


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 8, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> The reason is simple. Trump didn't answer the question so Acosta called him on it..


Nice attempt to justify being rude and unprofessional - he didn't get what he wanted so he threw a tantrum, continued to disrupt, and physically prevented a female aide from doing her job.

I personally would have ordered SS to escort him out if it had been me.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > He was putting on a show for folks like you.
> ...



Yea that was bullshit that he was doing.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, WTF was assaulted.
> ...



Yep help me to see, WTF was she trying to take a mic from him.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 8, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Meh, assault is a little strong for what either of them did.  Trumpybear on the other hand, hit back at Jim's rudeness (at daring to question the chosen ones' answers with some followups), with a harsh tone, some standard insults and some very devastating, offense wags of his fingers.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 8, 2018)

Odium said:


> Assaulted a WH intern,nothing but a drama queen who flings POINTLESS questions at President Trump,today was final straw for assaulting a woman. Buh Bye asshole!



  Acosta was already reduced to standing up on a chair and heckling his betters.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 8, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> You're simply reflecting the media's horrible feelings about losing in 2016.



Oh no, not me.  I decide his was not the face I wanted for president over a year before the 2016 election.  Sometime in the primaries back in 2015, um maybe August or there about......Seriously look at that face!


----------



## mamooth (Nov 8, 2018)

Acosta assaulted no one. The video makes that clear. The girl tried to grab his mic, he didn't let her. He never touched her. Anyone saying he did is lying.

Every gutless snowflake Trumpstain here is lying openly. Their Stalinist cult ordered them to lie, and like the good little Stalinist suckups they are, they obeyed. Not all Trumpflakes are traitors to American ideals, but most of them are.

Biut then, you have to kind of pity the Trumpstains. Herd identity is everything to them, the main focus of their life. If they acted like a creature with a spine and told the rest of the herd "No, I won't lie along with you", they'd be cast out of the herd. Banishment from the herd is like a death sentence to a Trump sheep, so they all bleat what they're told to bleat.

So, nice thread, Trumpflakes. You all proudly demonstrated the gutless groupthink of your wuss-cult. Not one of you had the 'nads to stand up to the rest of your cult and tell the truth.

This is another reason why it's so good to be a liberal. There's never any pressure from liberal groups to LieForTheCause. Honesty is prized over party loyalty. And that means we won't burn in Hell, so in the long run, liberals win. Think about that, Trumpflakes. Eternity is a long time to burn.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 8, 2018)

I can easily imagine the reaction of Fox News and all the pseuedocon tards on this forum if Obama had had a reporter's microphone ripped from his hands.

Very easily.

No thinking person buys their bullshit fauxrage.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2018)

mamooth said:


> Acosta assaulted no one. The video makes that clear. The girl tried to grab his mic, he didn't let her. He never touched her. Anyone saying he did is lying.
> 
> Every gutless snowflake Trumpstain here is lying openly. Their Stalinist cult ordered them to lie, and like the good little Stalinist suckups they are, they obeyed. Not all Trumpflakes are traitors to American ideals, but most of them are.
> 
> ...



Trump calls CNN's Jim Acosta a 'rude, terrible person'

Clearly touches her (assault by definition) at seconds 15-19 on this CNBC video....

nice job defending the assault of a woman doing her job.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Nov 8, 2018)

Norman said:


> White house bans a reporter.
> 
> And the press lies about it.
> 
> ...


*Fleet Street's Fleabag Streetwalkers*

Don't forget Jimmy's boyfriend, the one who grilled Trump next but first had to stick up for his fellow presstitute by pitching Awkcosta's work ethic.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2018)

mamooth said:


> Acosta assaulted no one. The video makes that clear. The girl tried to grab his mic, he didn't let her. He never touched her. Anyone saying he did is lying.
> 
> Every gutless snowflake Trumpstain here is lying openly. Their Stalinist cult ordered them to lie, and like the good little Stalinist suckups they are, they obeyed. Not all Trumpflakes are traitors to American ideals, but most of them are.
> 
> ...



Indeed, the same herdthought that led multiple people on this board to put their own name next to the self-delusional bleating that Rump "was not mocking a reporter".


----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Only an idiot would assault someone with camera's rolling.
> 
> I'm sure no one will miss the asshole.



Why do you call her an 'asshole'?  She was following orders.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2018)

What's the matter Pogo?  You funny stuff that demeans women?


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 8, 2018)

One quick question.   Were the pics posted earlier in the thread from the real video?  Or from the doctored video that was subsequently put out?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > You're simply reflecting the media's horrible feelings about losing in 2016.
> ...


Yeah, and Hillary was ugly as shit, but that isn't why I didn't want her to be president.
Lincoln was an ugly man....but I believe that looks don't dictate what is a good choice for president.
I mean for God's sake.
If you're choosing your president because of looks you're really fucked up.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 8, 2018)

g5000 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > they are jackasses and rude
> ...


wrong --Trump isn't a jackass like that
only in your mind


----------



## harmonica (Nov 8, 2018)

this jackass Acosta is an example of everything wrong with the left
HYPOCRITES 
Trump was being civil and Acosta was being a JERK


----------



## mamooth (Nov 8, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> What's the matter Pogo?  You funny stuff that demeans women?



What demeans women is Stalinist party hacks using a young woman as a political tool. She didn't complain. She had no problems. The Trump supporters are throwing that young woman in front of them as a shield. Such brave men they are. 

Now, Acosta never touched her. She touched him, yet you're still shrieking he assaulted her. You're lying to our faces. How do you justify it to yourself, acting like that? 

If you're going to pretend to be independent, don't act like a fanatical Trump shill. That really gives away the game. The open Trump shills are a step above you, being at least they're honest about it.

And if you're too scared to come out from behind that young woman's skirts, we'll all understand. Just keep hiding.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 8, 2018)

Acosta is a total dickweed who was intent on making himself the center of attention and a martyr for the Media. He plays with words to claim he didn't brush aside that young woman trying to her job. "I never touched her I never put my hands on her". That's true but you can and did  push her away with your forearm refusing to give up the mike which is disgusting egotistical behavior. You don't need to "touch" or "put your hands" on someone to be physical and inappropriate which he was.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Acosta is a total dickweed who was intent on making himself the center of attention and a martyr for the Media. He plays with words to claim he didn't brush aside that young woman trying to her job. "I never touched her I never put my hands on her". That's true but you can and did  push her away with your forearm refusing to give up the mike which is disgusting egotistical behavior. You don't need to "touch" or "put your hands" on someone to be physical and inappropriate which he was.



The NERVE of that reporter, trying to ask questions.  Who does he think he is --- a reporter?

Why that's almost......... "uppity".


----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> What's the matter Pogo?  You funny stuff that demeans women?



ummmmm..... huh?

This question come in English?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Apparently that's Rump's base then -- the fucked up.

"Look at that face.  Would anyone vote for that face?"

But then we all knew that was his base.  We just didn't know there were _that many_ fucked up.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Interesting that you believe that seeing the Senate did not fall but in fact the GOP gain more seats.
> 
> Your side won the House but if all you have to run on is Trump way of making those like you look foolish,  well enjoy losing the Electoral College again.
> 
> ...


This is not about sides.  You think pissing off liberals really helps this country?  Is that what is important to you?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> How lucky we are to have insight like this. How special.


That'll be $4.50 +tax.  You gotta pay to read my posts.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck Trump!  He's such a piece of shit!
> ...


Tourette's Syndrome is so sad to see online. *sigh*


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> The media is even 15 pts less popular than Obama was!!
> 
> Here's One Poll The Press Doesn't Want You To See | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> Nobody likes Acosta except the nuttters.


Oh, comeon, skookerasbil. Acosta's mama loves him.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > The media is even 15 pts less popular than Obama was!!
> ...


More likely she revoked his pass to visit her, too.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> The point being, when Trump lies to a reporter at a presser, the reporter is supposed to sit down and shut up.  Anything else is rude, and we know rudeness isn't tolerated in the Trump administration.


The only error you've made in your thesis is that you seem oblivious to the fact that President Trump knows the difference between revealing states' secrets and correcting someone from the rabid leftist full-court-press with a bee biting his hemorrhoids, and how to diffuse the situation. This has a most annoying effect on his little DNC press cooties like Jim Accosta scratching their mange.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Even when a mama has cause, she still loves her little boy, misguided though he may be. That's how mothers are.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Trump and Acosta hate each other.  Acosta is a great reporter.  It really pisses Trump off that Acosta isn't afraid of him.  Reminds me of the days of President Nixon and Dan Rather.
> ...


*Acosta showed his fear of Trump, when Trump started leaving the podium to go after Acosta physically, and suddenly Acosta did an about face and handed the microphone to the aide (to keep Trump from coming at him)*​​*Acosta is a wimp who strongarms women, but is a wimp against a strong man*​​​Maybe they ought to bring the Secret Service into those meetings if the reporting loons of the left can't do better than pull publicity stunts instead of journalism. The other alternative is one I'd like to see, which would be President Trump speaking to all Americans citizens minus hatemongers' presence. We don't need to see any more of that at all. People with children are likely very unhappy to have them see a man pushing a woman around on the nightly news in a setting that scorches the earth for the Executive Branch of the United States of America. I hope someone important who sees this thread will share what is in the heart of us American citizens. The peaceful thing to do would be to just show up with cameras only showing President Trump telling Americans what we need to know about his decisions. That way, we don't have to wade through ten foot troughs of garbage the press invents to throw America into chaos. God bless America and save it from the hatemongers in the press.​


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> ...


*the funny thing is, the pussy grabber lied about why Costa was banned....and we can all see the lie on video.*

The funnier thing about what you said is, Clinton the original pussy grabber isn't the President anymore.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Acosta no longer has access to the White House.
> ...


Here is the C-Span video and it clearly shows the President told the truth and Acosta and the other left wing hecklers there are lying.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 8, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> tRump acting like a spoiled child yet again.


Acosta was acting like a spoiled child, you fucking moron.  Do you actually approve of his behavior?


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

Superbadbrutha said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


​*So you really think Trump was going to actually go after Acosta, man you must be on some powerful shit or coming off of it.*​​The picture of President Trump getting ready to level the scumbag who pushed the intern is what the nation saw. Christine Blasey Ford had her fantasy played out on national tv, and so did Jim Acosta. I think America has seen enough theatrics from the left. Now, we don't want to see that kind of garbage any more. If a news organization constantly pillories all conservatives and our choices in concert with the Democrat Party's pro-Maxine Waters crowd, some of us think nobody wants to see their children brainwashed by leftists and their Hollyweird cronies.​​I don't think this poster who disagrees with your world view is likely not the user you claim him to be. I think he is a sincere man who hits the ball out of the park on a regular basis and has caring ways for the future of the American people.​​Why not spend your time on objectives that would improve your fellow man rather than dripping constant acid on one of the best Presidents ever to grace the Oval Office. You may not like what he says, but you can count on President Trump to tell the American people the truth. And he's eloquent while doing so.​


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > "What separates the winners from the losers is how a person reacts to each new twist of fate."-DJT
> ...


Acosta doesn't ask questions.  He hurls accusations.  He's nothing but a partisan agitator.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


I hope the leftwing douchebags keep it up. Their sealing their electoral fate.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


it's on video, moron.  He slammed the woman's arm when she tried to take the mic.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2018)

While it is a right to a free press, access to the White House Press room is a privilege.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


* Haranguing the president and monopolizing the microphone is not allowed.*

I'm beginning to think that since so many reporters started going bizarroworld apeshit in the same manner as Acosta, there had to be a conspiracy of democrat demagogues who've decided to use their dogs in the press to damage our President. I think the White House should simply let President Trump speak televised editions directly to the people to let them know about government doings without the Christine Blasey Ford method of lying her butt off to humiliate a conservative judge who was innocent of every lying charge she made. These press shills for the Democrat party do not care about the prosperity and well-being of the American people. The best thing to do is simply let the people listen to the President without the mange of the Democrats shedding dandruff on the shoulders of the working people in America. We want to know what the President has to say without some brainwashed press junkie's prejudicial hatred on display. I'm tired of the press poisoning the well all around the White House. Throw all the bums out. The only thing Jim Acosta accomplished in that hateful scene he created is to make people afraid to allow their children watch the horror of that kind of infotainment the Democrats think is really good to push more, more, more and even more pet projects onto the shoulders of taxpayers. Enough, already.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 8, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > tRump acting like a spoiled child yet again.
> ...


Lol, only a bloody tRumpkin would see it that way.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 8, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Every adult mature American sees it that way.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 8, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Lol, no.  Just look around you.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 8, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


I don't see anyone who says Acosta's behavior was mature.


----------



## beautress (Nov 8, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> While it is a right to a free press, access to the White House Press room is a privilege.


Save, what worries me is that I saw the aftermath of screaming, yelling reporters yelling bullcrap at our President as he was leaving the room. That tells me if he didn't start with Jim Acosta, it would have been someone just like Acosta poisoning the well of this White House. The faux indignance I saw on the faces of those faces told me there was something of a conspiracy to just make the President look bad.

I think we should put the liars of the press on the back burner, spend a year of cooling down, and the President only making speeches when he needs to furnish the American people with his decisions. The press has brought this on themselves.

I don't give a damn what the press thinks it has the right to do. They act like vultures looking to kill off America's chances of doing well as President Trump helps this nation out of the fiscal mess it is in but ignores when salacious lies are told by those out of power.

I say, let us have a press situation that does not interfere with this President's talents of orchestrating prosperity in our land. Right now, that means cancelling press conferences for a year to let the dust settle. Then we can decide whether we prefer orderly government announcements or knock down drag outs like the leftist did just the other day.

Nighters, all. Time for mulling over a cup of warm green tea and resting with the hope that the White House will find a way to get information the people need to know directly through the media, and not through the press that wants to obviate its TDS for every little thing. All of us are Americans, and our country is in my prayer list tonight.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2018)

The Press has given most presidents their share of frustrations and headaches.  Trump chooses to attack, which is for the most part a new tactic.  Personally, I think it gives them more power.  I'd basically be unavailable for comment, but to each their own.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Tourette's Syndrome is so sad to see online. *sigh*


You elected the worst fucking president in history.  Someone who is only in it for himself.  Someone who thinks he's a dictator.  Someone who has divided the country and pricks like you think this is a good thing!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Tourette's Syndrome is so sad to see online. *sigh*
> ...



Obama is not in office any more.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 8, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Obama is not in office any more.


You think pissing off liberals will save liberty?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 8, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> I don't see anyone who says Acosta's behavior was mature.


That Schumer picture in your sig looks like he just farted in an elevator.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is not in office any more.
> ...


If they are pissed off, it means you are doing the right thing.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is not in office any more.
> ...



I speak my mind, if it pisses off a liberal that is their problem.  You want to talk about your problem?


----------



## DOTR (Nov 8, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > tRump acting like a spoiled child yet again.
> ...



  Not only does he approve of it..he is willing to lie about it. To be a democrat is to have no morals at all.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 8, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...




  Acosta works for the Democrats. He shouldnt be allowed anywhere close to the President.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 8, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Maybe your dumb ass needs to go back and watch the video.  He didn't slam her fucking arm, that is the right wing lie that has been debunked.  See the problem is simpleton a lot of folks in the room actually recorded what happened.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 8, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



  This "journalist" preaching to the President...not asking a question.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 8, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Acosta is a piece of shit. A sub human Democrat. He has gone beyond pretending to be a journalist and into being a heckler. And he works for a fake news outlet...a true enemy of the American people.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 8, 2018)

DOTR said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Please show where I lied.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 8, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Sonny Clark is that you?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 8, 2018)

Superbadbrutha said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Say they hate "fake news" then spout "fake news".


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 8, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


An accusation was made.  Post up proof or admit you are talking outta yer ass.  Deflections will not cut kid.  Post up or admit you lied.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 8, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


"tRump acting like a spoiled child yet again."


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 8, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Yeah, that's not a lie.  You may disagree with my take on the situation, but that doesn't make either of us a liar.

You kids really need to stop avoiding education.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 8, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Acosta doesn't ask questions.  He hurls accusations.  He's nothing but a partisan agitator.



And Obama had no problem with FOX doing that. Liberals, they haz guts.

Trump is just a crybaby wimp. You admire him for that, seeing him as a kindred crybaby soul.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Save, what worries me is that I saw the aftermath of screaming, yelling reporters yelling bullcrap at our President as he was leaving the room. That tells me if he didn't start with Jim Acosta, it would have been someone just like Acosta poisoning the well of this White House. The faux indignance I saw on the faces of those faces told me there was something of a conspiracy to just make the President look bad.



That's your excuse, that the liberals were mean to Trump, so pouting and running was fine?

Pathetic. I remember when most Repubicans weren't crybabies, but I'm kind of old.

The whole planet knows that Trump will whimper and run if you talk tough to him. Are you glad to see the USA humiliated like that?



> I think we should put the liars of the press on the back burner, spend a year of cooling down, and the President only making speeches when he needs to furnish the American people with his decisions. The press has brought this on themselves.



When the going gets tough, restrict the press. How very Stalinist of you.

We liberals never screamed that Obama should shut out FOX. But then, we adhere to the Constitution. Why can't you act like the grownups, the liberals?


----------



## mamooth (Nov 8, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Acosta is a piece of shit. A sub human Democrat.



Like the Jews were?

When you start talking like a Nazi, expect it to be pointed out.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 8, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Your "take" is a fucking lie.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 8, 2018)

mamooth said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Acosta is a piece of shit. A sub human Democrat.
> ...



You and Acosta are the fucking Nazis.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 8, 2018)

mamooth said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Acosta doesn't ask questions.  He hurls accusations.  He's nothing but a partisan agitator.
> ...


No one at FOX ever behaved as badly as the sanctimonious infantile brat Acosta.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 8, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> it's on video, moron.  He slammed the woman's arm when she tried to take the mic.


Correct.  It's incredible some of things we're hearing people say, when the whole appeared right before our eyes, and there's NO DOUBT that Acosta pushed the woman's arm down, knocking her off balance, and damn near knocked her off her feet.

I think there's 2 reasons for these preposterous claims.  One is people on the left supporting Acosta just because he's leftist. The other is journalists sticking up for a fellow journalist, worrying about being mistreated themselves (although Acosta was not mistreated - he DESERVED to be banned...and more)


----------



## protectionist (Nov 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Putting his hands on a female?   Perhaps IF he had done that, punching him would be warranted.   But I have to laugh at a Trump supporter trying to make that claim.
> 
> But Acosta didn't put his hands on a female.   He simply refused to comply with the order to cease asking questions.


There is no "if". We saw it on LIVE TV, on numerous videos, and here it is again > is hand/wrist on her arm, pushing it down, and knocking her off balance. The photo in Post 210 shows it.

Trump-Acosta Press Conference Clip


----------



## deanrd (Nov 8, 2018)

Odium said:


> LMAO! Just heard it on Fox News...looking for link...LOVE IT!


You love the White House lied?







The White House sent out doctored video.  It's already been examined by experts.
They removed a couple of frames to make it look as if Acosta chopped the Intern's arm.
When you see the altered and unaltered videos side by side, you realize what disgusting people Republicans are.  They are criminals.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Putting his hands on a female?   Perhaps IF he had done that, punching him would be warranted.   But I have to laugh at a Trump supporter trying to make that claim.
> ...


Depends on what video you saw.  The original or the doctored?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Depends on what video you saw.  The original or the doctored?


Absolutely not.  EVERY video shows the same thing. Acosta's hand/wrist on her arm, pushing it down about 10 inches, and knocking her off balance. What some people are calling  "doctored" tape, is merely one that shows the arm push repetitively, just for demonstrative purpose, but that has no effect on what occurred.

And even if the WH had meant to falsely indicate that Acosta pushed her more than once, it wouldn't matter (doctored or undoctored).  It's a criminal battery whether done once or 100 times.  Liberals are looking to conjob the public by calling the WH tape "doctored"


----------



## protectionist (Nov 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> You love the White House lied?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're insane.  Or a baldfaced liar.  Acosta's hand and wrist came down on the woman's arm, pushing it down about 10 inches, to keep her from taking the microphone, as it is her job to do.  No doubt. No question.  It's 100% clear.

Democrats are liars and idiots.  They will go 100% against video proof and common sense. There is no reality they will not try to change, if they can find anybody biased or stupid enough to go along with them.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 8, 2018)

Various experts have stated the White House used a doctored video to justify taking away Acosta's press credentials . No surprise there, it's pretty much documented to be the most dishonest White House in modern history,
Expert: Acosta video distributed by White House was doctored
But have no fear, the weak-minded Little Trumpsters will just go in the denial mode, as they usually do.
My five year old grandson, isn't as stupidly gullible as your basic, Little Trumpster.


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Putting his hands on a female?   Perhaps IF he had done that, punching him would be warranted.   But I have to laugh at a Trump supporter trying to make that claim.
> ...


Nope, she grabbed him first, trying to pry the mic from his hands.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 8, 2018)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Maybe your dumb ass needs to go back and watch the video.  He didn't slam her fucking arm, that is the right wing lie that has been debunked.  See the problem is simpleton a lot of folks in the room actually recorded what happened.


Yes they did, and those videos show Acosta's hand/wrist on her arm, pushing it down, and knocking her off balance.  Democrats are insane to believe they can contradict CLEAR video evidence and get away with it.  They get courage by listening to each others lunacies, and then go around mindlessly blabbering the same ridiculous fallacy.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 8, 2018)

Faun said:


> Nope, she grabbed him first, trying to pry the mic from his hands.


1. She DID NOT grab him at all.

2.  She attempted to properly take the microphone, which is her job.

3. He assaulted her, pushing down her arm.

All of this is a continuation of the absurd Democrat deceit of the Kavanaugh hearing, and more display of Democrat crazy dishonesty.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 8, 2018)

kiwiman127 said:


> Various experts have stated the White House used a doctored video to justify taking away Acosta's press credentials . No surprise there, it's pretty much documented to be the most dishonest White House in modern history,
> Expert: Acosta video distributed by White House was doctored


Doctored or undoctored, ALL tapes show Acosta assaulting the woman by pushing down her arm.  The so-called doctored tapes just show the assault repeatedly, so as to have a better look at it. Doesn't change what happened, one iota.

And going into denial mode is what YOU are doing.

Trump-Acosta Press Conference Clip


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, she grabbed him first, trying to pry the mic from his hands.
> ...


You’re as blind as you are senile. She grabbed the mic while he was in the middle of asking a question and before he touched her... which only happened when she reached across him to get to the mic. He then politely said, _”pardon me, ma’am...”_ He also handed her the mic when he was done, as all journalists do. No one has a mic ripped from them.


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Various experts have stated the White House used a doctored video to justify taking away Acosta's press credentials . No surprise there, it's pretty much documented to be the most dishonest White House in modern history,
> ...


LOLOL 

Had he “assaulted” her as you moronically claim, rightwingnuts would not have needed to make up their own edited version.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> You’re as blind as you are senile. She grabbed the mic while he was in the middle of asking a question and before he touched her... which only happened when she reached across him to get to the mic. He then politely said, _”pardon me, ma’am...”_ He also handed her the mic when he was done, as all journalists do. No one has a mic ripped from them.


She is SUPPOSED to take the microphone, you bozo, and she did it when she was supposed to do it, when Trump was already calling on a new reporter to speak, and Acosta rudely and improperly kept on talking.  If the whole thing would have been done right, she would have taken the microphone, and slapped him in the face as well.

And you admit that he touched her. That is a crime >>

*DC Assault Laws*
General Assault is typically defined as the unwanted touching of another person.

You don’t have to hit or even push them. Merely putting your hands on them can get you charged with this *misdemeanor *offense, punishable by up to 180 days in jail and $1,000 in fines.

_Ref: DC Code §22-404
_
His _"pardon me ma'm"_ was a ruse to try to appear innocent after commiting a crime.

And yes, he handed her the mic, but not when he was done. He cowardly handed it to her when Trump left the podium and started going after him.

Thanks so much for explaining it all to us, like I guess you think we're all blind and never saw the videos ( and on live TV), is that it ?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> Had he “assaulted” her as you moronically claim, rightwingnuts would not have needed to make up their own edited version.


The only thing that was edited was the assault part, and the editing only was a REPETITION OF THE ASSUALT, so people could see it more easily.  it wasn't needed, and it didn't change WHAT occurred, which was a crime.  Wouldn't matter if there was one push or 100.  The editing is irrelevant.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You’re as blind as you are senile. She grabbed the mic while he was in the middle of asking a question and before he touched her... which only happened when she reached across him to get to the mic. He then politely said, _”pardon me, ma’am...”_ He also handed her the mic when he was done, as all journalists do. No one has a mic ripped from them.
> ...


Stop lyin, gramps. She’s supposed to take it when it’s handed to her — just as she did for every other journalist who handed her the mic during that press conference. Then with Acosta, rather than wait for him to hand her the mic, she twice stabbed for it unsuccessfully before trying a third time, at which time, she grabbed the mic while he was still asking a question. She grabbed him first. It’s on video so your nonsense is easily proven false.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Had he “assaulted” her as you moronically claim, rightwingnuts would not have needed to make up their own edited version.
> ...


Stop lying, gramps. That wasn’t the only edit. Frames were added for emphasis.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You’re as blind as you are senile. She grabbed the mic while he was in the middle of asking a question and before he touched her... which only happened when she reached across him to get to the mic. He then politely said, _”pardon me, ma’am...”_ He also handed her the mic when he was done, as all journalists do. No one has a mic ripped from them.
> ...


It’s not a crime when someone touches you first.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 9, 2018)

Odium said:


> LMAO! Just heard it on Fox News...looking for link...LOVE IT!




Ahhh hell its ok. He lost his pass but rumor has it Acosta is staying at the Holiday Inn


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> Stop lyin, gramps. She’s supposed to take it when it’s handed to her — just as she did for every other journalist who handed her the mic during that press conference. Then with Acosta, rather than wait for him to hand her the mic, she twice stabbed for it unsuccessfully before trying a third time, at which time, she grabbed the mic while he was still asking a question. She grabbed him first. It’s on video so your nonsense is easily proven false.


No toddler, she's supposed to take it when Trump tells her do, and he did.  And POS Acosta is supposed to hand it to her then.

She tried to take the mic when Trump directed her to, and Acosta had NO RIGHT to still be asking a question.  He was told to shut up as his turn was already over.
Again she did not grab him, I already corrected you on that. Stop lying.

It’s on video so your nonsense is easily proven false.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> Stop lying, gramps. That wasn’t the only edit. Frames were added for emphasis.


Yeah, but they don't change WHAT happened, infant  >  a General Assault by Acosta- the unwanted touching of another person. DC Code §22-404  Lock him up!


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> It’s not a crime when someone touches you first.


Irrelevant, She didn't touch him AT ALL.  She only touched the microphone, which she had the proper right and duty to do.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Stop lyin, gramps. She’s supposed to take it when it’s handed to her — just as she did for every other journalist who handed her the mic during that press conference. Then with Acosta, rather than wait for him to hand her the mic, she twice stabbed for it unsuccessfully before trying a third time, at which time, she grabbed the mic while he was still asking a question. She grabbed him first. It’s on video so your nonsense is easily proven false.
> ...


Nope, she’s not allowed to put her hands on anyone like she did.

And yes, she did grab him. That’s her hand on his and the mic...


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> Nope, she’s not allowed to put her hands on anyone like she did.
> 
> And yes, she did grab him. That’s her hand on his and the mic...


The picture clearly shows her hand not on his hand, but on the microphone, as it is her proper job to do. It also shows his hand on her arm - a violent crime.

 LOCK HIM UP!  LOCK HIM UP!


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > It’s not a crime when someone touches you first.
> ...


You’re lying again, gramps. As the photo I posted in my last post shows, she’s touching him. 

And she touched him here...






And here...






Followed up by rightards adding frames to the video; proving Acosta did nothing.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, she’s not allowed to put her hands on anyone like she did.
> ...


You’re a blind sycophant, gramps. Her hand is clearly on both the mic and his hand. Anyone who’s not a trump cockholster can see her pinky is higher than her other fingers because it’s on his hand.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 9, 2018)

CNN sucks and leads as the biggest enemy of freedom within our borders...let CNN move to Honduras to help them...put your money where your mouth is CNN....


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, she grabbed him first, trying to pry the mic from his hands.
> ...


Apparently Imbecile leftists believe that she wasn't entitled to take the mic, which belongs to the administration, not that infantile scumbag Acosta.  Those reporters are obligated to behave just as if they were guests in someone's house, because they are guests in someone's house.  They aren't entitled to be there, and the President is entitled to kick them out for any reason he chooses.  So long as he's the President, it's his house.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


She's entitled to take the mic, dumbass.  It belongs to the Whitehouse.  The minute they want it back, Acosta is legally obligated to cough it up.   The second she extended her hand, he should have placed the mic in it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


She grabbed the mic the second Trump told her to take it, and the infantile scumbag Acosta was legally obligated to hand it over the second Trump told him to hand it over.  He had no right to say _"Pardon me, ma'am." _  Trump decides when he's done, not Acosta, dumbass.

Do you allow people to come into your house and use your stuff without your permission?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> You’re lying again, gramps. As the photo I posted in my last post shows, she’s touching him.
> 
> And she touched him here...
> 
> ...


Wrong on both counts, puppy.

Picture 1 - She's reaching for the microphone, and not touching him.

Picture 2 - She has her hand on the microphone. I suspect the last place in the world she would want her hand to be at that moment, would be on his hand.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> You’re a blind sycophant, gramps. Her hand is clearly on both the mic and his hand. Anyone who’s not a trump cockholster can see her pinky is higher than her other fingers because it’s on his hand.


Clearly not on his hand, and even if it was, it would have been accidental, thus lacking criminal INTENT, and thus not illegal.

When he pushed her arm down though, that clearly was INTENTIONAL, and thus a criminal act. I see you haven't studied law.   LOCK HIM UP!  LOCK HIM UP!


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe your dumb ass needs to go back and watch the video.  He didn't slam her fucking arm, that is the right wing lie that has been debunked.  See the problem is simpleton a lot of folks in the room actually recorded what happened.
> ...



That's a crock, he just put his hand up and stopped her from grabbing the mic out of his hand.  She had no business trying to take something out of his hand.



> Democrats are insane to believe they can contradict CLEAR video evidence and get away with it.  They get courage by listening to each others lunacies, and then go around mindlessly blabbering the same ridiculous fallacy.



This has nothing to do with Democrat or republican, it is a crying shame that folks would try and push a blatant lie just because you don't like the way a man reports when it comes to your God.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 9, 2018)

Superbadbrutha said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


YOU are the dumbass that doesn't see reality because of your racism/etc
it DOESN'T matter if he grabbed her arm!!!!
 he was being a jackass and Trump was being civil
he asked about the word ''invasion''' and Trump said they have 2 different* opinions* --discussing nicely
then this JACKASS tries to *KOWTOW t*he POTUS!!---he tries to dictate
he says '''NO--it's NOT an invasion''
he's a DUMB jackass like you and others on USMB
as stated many times, you people have NO evidence to back up your crap--OPINIONS
HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  the definition of invasion and in post # 533
: an act of invadingespecially : incursion of an army for conquest or plunder

2: the incoming or spread of something usually hurtful

in·va·sion
/inˈvāZHən/
_noun_

an instance of invading a country or region with an armed force.
"the Allied invasion of Normandy"
synonyms: occupation, capture, seizure, annexation, annexing, takeover; More
*an incursion by a large number of people or things into a place or sphere of activity.*
"stadium guards are preparing for another invasion of fans"
synonyms: influx, inundation, flood, rush, torrent, deluge, avalanche, juggernaut
"an invasion of tourists"
*an unwelcome intrusion into another's domain.*


----------



## harmonica (Nov 9, 2018)

Acosta COMPLETE dumbass/jackass
-----he tried to kowtow the POTUS by *maliciously* ARGUING  the definition of invasion----like many on USMB--they don't even KNOW the definition of crap they spew
any way you cut it--it's an invasion!
hahahahhahahahahahahahhahaha

*invasion*
noun

in·va·sion | \in-ˈvā-zhən  \
: an act of invadingespecially : incursion of an army for conquest or plunder

*2: the incoming or spread of something usually hurtful*

what a jackass---he doesn't even KNOW the definition and he's arguing about it
reminds me of members on USMB
Definition of INVASION
*invasion*
[in-vey-zhuh n]
See more synonyms for invasion on Thesaurus.com
noun

an act or instance of invading or entering as an enemy, especially by an army.
the entrance or advent of anything troublesome or harmful, as disease.
entrance as if to take possession or overrun:the annual invasion of the resort by tourists.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 9, 2018)

Superbadbrutha said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Wrong, asshole.   The mic belonged to the Whitehouse, not the infantile asshole Acosta.  They had every right to take it from his hands.  Only a fucking moron would deny it.


----------



## beautress (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


She was an intern of the White House doing her job to protect the president from a hatemongering press bent on causing chaos. Chaos is a stated part of destroying a government regularly taught in colleges from Coast to Coast by professors who are determined to destroy the Constitution and start over with their self-destructive assault on the Bill of Rights that protects the freedoms of Americans.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 9, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Racist, you are a fucking idiot she white and he I'd white.

This post is the usual dumb shit we are seeing from Trumpers who will believe anything their God says.  If he told you shit smell like fresh cut flowers you would want a pile.  Pull your head out of your 4th pt of contact and come back to reality.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 9, 2018)

Odium said:


> LMAO! Just heard it on Fox News...looking for link...LOVE IT!



Good riddance; getting physical with a young girl and does nothing but soapbox. Next time send a real journalist, if they can even find one who will apply to that tabloid trash outfit. He's an airhead anyway, and probably only got the job by letting Cooper butt rape him.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, she’s not allowed to put her hands on anyone like she did.
> ...



Well, most faggots are misogynists; hopefully she presses charges against the scumbag.


----------



## beautress (Nov 9, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO! Just heard it on Fox News...looking for link...LOVE IT!
> ...


CNN hires from the DNC Party headquarters. the Accuser, Acosta is safe there.


----------



## NightFox (Nov 9, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Cool, I paid extra for the "_communist brainwashing_" option, glad to see my investment is paying off.



> You wouldn't feel the way you do about him if you didn't buy into the media's false narrative of him.


Actually I would, given the fact that I've been paying attention to what he's actually said and done for over 30 years.



> Everything he says is torn apart and editorialized in a negative manner.


Uh-huh, it's certainly odd that every other President in the history of the Republic hasn't been treated the same way, Poor Donny, apparently nobody told him that being picked apart by the Media was part of the job.



> You don't feel this way because Trump made you feel that way.


You're right Trump didn't make me feel "that way", my integrity, common sense and ability to discern reality from bullshit did.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 9, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You are just incurably stupid.

You can piss off now.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 9, 2018)

Superbadbrutha said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


What is "racist" about his post?  Then, despite that vapid appellation, you go on to call him an idiot.

You brain damaged snowflakes can't seem to grok the fact that the whole thing is on video.  We can see what happened with our own eyes, and your account doesn't match the facts.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Oh yeah?  Well you're a big poopy head!


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 9, 2018)

NightFox said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


Only a brain damaged moron could possibly believe that media treats Trump the same way as other presidents.  It doesn't treat Republicans the same way it treats Democrats.  The press sucked Obama's cock on a daily basis.  They are making all out war on Trump.  Those fact are simply indisputable.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Nov 9, 2018)

beautress said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


*The Press Is a Bully's Pulpit*

Jimmy's Mommy dressed him funny.  Like all Liberals, he's been bitter and vindictive ever since.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Nov 9, 2018)

beautress said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


*The Mike Is a Trophy*

What would really aggravate their butt hurt would be to invite reporters from small-town papers and local stations.  The thing these ambitious imbeciles care about most is their status as Big-City jurinalists.  They would be outraged just as much whether the flyover newsmen were Liberal or Conservative.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


She’s not entitled to lay a finger on him.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You’re lying again, gramps. As the photo I posted in my last post shows, she’s touching him.
> ...


Pic 1, her arm is touching his arm.

Pic 2, her hand is on his hand as well as the mic.

She touched him first.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You’re a blind sycophant, gramps. Her hand is clearly on both the mic and his hand. Anyone who’s not a trump cockholster can see her pinky is higher than her other fingers because it’s on his hand.
> ...


LOLOL 

You’ll be in jail before Acosta is over this.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2018)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


She had no right to touch him. Her job is to take the mic when it’s given to her, so she can pass it on to the next person; just as she did through that press conference.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


She sure as hell is.  She's entitled to use whatever physical force is required to retrieve White house property from someone who at this point is properly deemed a thief.

I know a guy who caught someone stealing tools out of the back of his pickup truck.  He beat the thief to within an inch of his life.  He had to go to the hospital.  When the police came, they loaded him into the squad care without charging my buddy for anything.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 9, 2018)

*
CNN is just a 24/7/365 dog whistle for the angry Democrat bigots



 
*


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


*”She's entitled to use whatever physical force is required to retrieve White house property from someone who at this point is properly deemed a thief.”*

LOLOLOL

You are truly the dumbest fucking moron on this site.







Let’s see you cite the law that supports your idiocy.....


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> She’s not entitled to lay a finger on him.



He didn't say she was.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> Pic 1, her arm is touching his arm.
> 
> Pic 2, her hand is on his hand as well as the mic.
> 
> She touched him first.



Picture 1 - She's reaching for the microphone, and not touching him. He moved his arm into hers.
Picture 2 - She has her hand on the microphone. I suspect the last place in the world she would want her hand to be at that moment, would be on his hand


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> You’ll be in jail before Acosta is over this.



LOCK HIM UP! LOCK HIM UP!


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> She had no right to touch him. Her job is to take the mic when it’s given to her, so she can pass it on to the next person; just as she did through that press conference.


For once you said something that was correct. Except that there's no need to mention her touching him. She didn't, and even if she would have, it would have been without any criminal intent. A legal concept you are obviously clueless about.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



  For a liberal puritan, steeped in legalism, wiggle room is all that is needed. "I only implied it I didnt say it".
  But you are a liar. Call it your "take" if you like. You pick the wolves and paint them as sheep. Acosta is a liberal piece of shit. Some countries are blessed with a free and open media with an inquisitive nature. We are cursed with a media which demands an elected President listen to their corrections to his foreign policy. 
  Sure they have power..and money...and connections among the elites. But they are not elected to anything. They only have the power they appointed themselves to.
  And you pretend his childish demands to run foreign policy should be allowed a forum in the White House simply because of the wealth and privilege he represents.
  Your whole world is a lie because you pretend an opposition leader is a neutral observer.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

Trump insulted three reporters affiliated with CNN today, and said the White House may continue to take press passes away from members of the media.

Trump's unprecedented threat poses a serious challenge to the White House press corps and the association that represents them.  They finally are being taken to task.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

Trump brought up April Ryan, the White House correspondent for American Urban Radio Networks, who doubles as a CNN analyst.
_"You talk about somebody that's a loser, she doesn't know what the hell she's doing,_" Trump said. "She gets publicity and then she gets a pay raise or she gets a contract with, I think, CNN." (Ryan has been a regular on CNN for a year and a half.)
_"But she's very nasty, and she shouldn't be. She shouldn't be,"_ Trump said. _"You've gotta treat the White House and the office of the presidency with respect."_


----------



## DOTR (Nov 9, 2018)

mamooth said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Acosta is a piece of shit. A sub human Democrat.
> ...



  You've been screaming Nazi for years now. When you start talking like that expect to be ridiculed rather than taken seriously.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

The Boston Globe's editorial board called for a White House press walkout.
Richard Tofel, the president of ProPublica, tweeted on Friday morning, _"What is the plan for when Trump concocts an excuse for vetoing a reporter"_ from the New York Times or Washington Post? _"Surely," he wrote, "we must realize that if it works with CNN, this will just be the first time, and not the last."
"At every good news organization of which I've been aware over 35 years in and around journalism, it has been a bedrock principle that subjects don't get to choose the reporters who cover them, which includes not getting to veto reporters they don't like,"_ Tofel wrote.

Tofel didn't mention that this press corps has more than just reporters. It has activist provacateurs,


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

At today's  Q&A session, Trump also had sharp words for CNN White House correspondent Abby Phillip.
She asked one of the day's key questions about newly appointed acting attorney general Matt Whitaker:_ "Do you want him to rein in Robert Mueller?"_
Instead of answering the question, Trump said,_ "What a stupid question you asked. What a stupid question, and I watch you a lot, and you ask a lot of stupid questions."_


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Here ya go, dumbass:

Wisconsin Legislature: 939.49

_939.49  Defense of property and protection against retail theft.

(1)  *A person is privileged to threaten or intentionally use force against another for the purpose of preventing or terminating what the person reasonably believes to be an unlawful interference with the person's property. *Only such degree of force or threat thereof may intentionally be used as the actor reasonably believes is necessary to prevent or terminate the interference. It is not reasonable to intentionally use force intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm for the sole purpose of defense of one's property._​


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Trump insulted three reporters affiliated with CNN today, and said the White House may continue to take press passes away from members of the media.
> 
> Trump's unprecedented threat poses a serious challenge to the White House press corps and the association that represents them.  They finally are being taken to task.


Good.  It's about time someone reigned in those feral baboons.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

After Friday morning's Q&A session, April Ryan called into CNN and said she shook off his insults.
A 20-year veteran of the White House beat, Ryan pointed out that each president before Trump "understood that reporters were part of the underpinnings of this nation." 
Trump, she said, doesn't seem to appreciate that.  

 And what MS Ryan doesn't seem to appreciate is that these are not "reporters" who ask questions and then report the answers. These are provocateurs, who make STATEMENTS based on their own political persuasions and agendas, and argue with the president.

I hope Trump kicks every one of their asses out, and replaces them with JOURNALISTS.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 9, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



  What happened was he thought he owned the place. Acosta, being a psychopath, and having been brought up and groomed by the elites as a person of privilege, simply cant accept that there is a president the media tried to take down unsuccessfully. Its never happened before. The media have *always* been able to destroy potential threats to their rule. 
  So Acosta refused to give up the microphone. He had a policy speech to make and explain to Trump. Thats why he slapped away her hand. The Supreme Court, the Congress..maybe they should have to give. But Acosta is flabbergasted that his foreign policy speech was interrupted.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 9, 2018)

Superbadbrutha said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


'''she white'''  ''he I'd white'''
wtf are you babbling about?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 9, 2018)

DOTR said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



This post amounts to...………


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 9, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


----------



## harmonica (Nov 9, 2018)

Superbadbrutha said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


so you can't back up your bullshit, so you post this
in·va·sion
/inˈvāZHən/
_noun_

an instance of invading a country or region with an armed force.
"the Allied invasion of Normandy"
synonyms: occupation, capture, seizure, annexation, annexing, takeover; More

an incursion by a large number of people or things into a place or sphere of activity.
"stadium guards are preparing for another invasion of fans"
synonyms: influx, inundation, flood, rush, torrent, deluge, avalanche, juggernaut
"an invasion of tourists"
an unwelcome intrusion into another's domain.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 9, 2018)

harmonica said:


> '''she white'''  ''he I'd white'''
> wtf are you babbling about?



  I have noticed some groups of people seem to struggle with the verb forms of "be". I don't know why they find it so difficult.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 9, 2018)

DOTR said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > '''she white'''  ''he I'd white'''
> ...


I always great my many black friends with ''what be''?


----------



## mamooth (Nov 9, 2018)

DOTR said:


> You've been screaming Nazi for years now. When you start talking like that expect to be ridiculed rather than taken seriously.



You called me a subhuman.

Being that the jackboot fits, you get to wear it. The fact that it triggers you when I point it out is just icing on the cake.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 9, 2018)

Plenty of Reporters in that room..............Why the hell should Acosta always get the mic anyway............

How about they draw dang numbers..........and whomever gets the number called gets to ASK 1 QUESTION......

Acosta and CNN don't own the dang room............He got his little moment of doing the left's bidding.......now he can watch from outside the 
WH from now on.........

boo hoo.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> 3. He assaulted her, pushing down her arm.



That's 2+2=5 levels of Stalinism.

Trumpism really is a Stalinist cult now. The members are told what to believe, so they'll at least say they believe it, even if they know it sounds insane. The important thing for them is that they obey the cult.



> All of this is a continuation of the absurd Democrat deceit of the Kavanaugh hearing, and more display of Democrat crazy dishonesty.



I'm so old, I can actually remember back when most Republicans weren't constantly blubbering whatever crazy propaganda that their Stalinist masters had told them to blubber about. Pro here probably actuallly believes all the weepy lies he tells, because his reality is whatever the cult has defined it to be.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 9, 2018)

mamooth said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > 3. He assaulted her, pushing down her arm.
> ...


Baloney.............He needs to ask the question clearly and STFU...........He's not there to have a dang debate.   Plenty of other reporters there who want to ask questions also.........

He got stupid.............and now he's banned...........boo hoo


----------



## mamooth (Nov 9, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Good riddance; getting physical with a young girl



Here's another Trumpflake hiding behind the skirts of a woman. Such brave men they are.

Notice how the young woman didn't complain? She's far, far tougher than almost every male Trumpflake. They should take lessons from her on how not to snivel.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> If they are pissed off, it means you are doing the right thing.


How is that the right thing?  We're the majority of the country.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> I speak my mind, if it pisses off a liberal that is their problem.  You want to talk about your problem?


I asked you a question.  Are you going to answer it?


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 9, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I can live with that.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 9, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Baloney.............He needs to ask the question clearly and STFU...........



The issue being discussed was all of your heroes lying about the supposed "assault", and all of the Republicans tongue-bathing them for doing so.

Care to address that, or are you scared that your fellow cultists would not approve of you saying "It's wrong for the Trump admin to lie like that"?

I do understand your concern, given how most Trump fans are demonstrably unstable and violent. There's nobody a cultist hates more than an apostate, so your life might be in danger if you criticized your own cult.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 9, 2018)

mamooth said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Baloney.............He needs to ask the question clearly and STFU...........
> ...


Your side has a lot of nerve with the cult BS.........unstable and violent........how many of your Politicians are being chased out of diner, movie, and being protested outside their homes...........

He got thrown out for being rude...........refused to give the mic back........and wouldn't shut up..........BYE.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 9, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Your side has a lot of nerve with the cult BS........



I asked you a question. Do you think it was bad for the Trump admin to lie here? They claimed Acosta laid hands on the woman. That was indisputably a lie.

You refuse to answer that simple question. That seems to confirm my point about how your extremely unstable, hysterical and violent cult has whupped you into submission.

That's another thing that's so good about being a liberal. We never have to be afraid of fellow liberals attacking us, or attacking anyone for that matter.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 9, 2018)

mamooth said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Your side has a lot of nerve with the cult BS........
> ...


Did he punch her...........NOPE.....

Did he pull back the mic..........YUP.....

Did he have his other finger up and pointing ........yup......

Was it flagrant.............NOPE......

Was it enough to get his ass thrown out............You Betcha.......


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

mamooth said:


> I'm so old, I can actually remember back when most Republicans weren't constantly blubbering whatever crazy propaganda that their Stalinist masters had told them to blubber about. Pro here probably actuallly believes all the weepy lies he tells, because his reality is whatever the cult has defined it to be.


You ever hear of EYES ?  Or VISION ?  Or VIDEOs ?  This isn't 1903.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

mamooth said:


> I asked you a question. Do you think it was bad for the Trump admin to lie here? They claimed Acosta laid hands on the woman. That was indisputably a lie.
> 
> You refuse to answer that simple question. That seems to confirm my point about how your extremely unstable, hysterical and violent cult has whupped you into submission.
> 
> That's another thing that's so good about being a liberal. We never have to be afraid of fellow liberals attacking us, or attacking anyone for that matter.


Here's my question.  >>  Are you blind ?


----------



## DOTR (Nov 9, 2018)

mamooth said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > You've been screaming Nazi for years now. When you start talking like that expect to be ridiculed rather than taken seriously.
> ...



  You chat room warriors....because I was very slightly entertained and bothered to give a minimal response you thought "yay triggered I get to pretend to be a conservative!". LOL.  Just how desperate are you? Maybe you can work "snowflake" and "SJW" in later on? Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery as you know.

  If you really thought I was a Nazi then of course you wouldn't expect it to "trigger" me. It would simply have been a factual observation. But "nazi" isn't a descriptive or a political term for you. Its an epithet. Simple name calling like "big fat dummy". And you have made it meaningless like so many other words you uneducated boors throw around. You probably dont even know what a Nazi is...to you it's any meanie who isn't an immoral liberal. 

Your political skills are that shallow. And it does make you less than human. You are serf material actually. Your Tourettes Syndrome-like foaming and ranting about Nazis for years hasn't helped your credibility any. Its just the background noise from one of the shallowest people I have ever had the misfortune to read.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > She’s not entitled to lay a finger on him.
> ...


You’re brain-dead, gramps....


bripat9643 said:


> She's entitled to use whatever physical force is required to retrieve White house property from someone who at this point is properly deemed a thief.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Pic 1, her arm is touching his arm.
> ...


Her arm is touching his arm as she stretches for the mic in the first picture. Her hand is on both his and and the mic in the second.

Your denial of what is so crispy visible in those photos due to your senility speaks for you.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

Fucking moron ....... *they weren’t in Wisconsin.*


----------



## Picaro (Nov 9, 2018)

mamooth said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Good riddance; getting physical with a young girl
> ...



you piss ant faggot traitors and your sniveling worthless opinions are irrelevant now, you lost big time in the mid-terms, your 'Big Blue Wave' didn't even make a little brown puddle, and you're toast in 2020 now as a result; your punk loser Acosta is officially a POS, like the rest of you left wing vermin. Good riddance. Assaulting girls is okay with you scum, but not enough to make you credible outside your little Hive, gimp.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2018)

Picaro said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


^ ^ ^ ^ ^


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

mamooth said:


> The issue being discussed was all of your heroes lying about the supposed "assault", and all of the Republicans tongue-bathing them for doing so.
> 
> Care to address that, or are you scared that your fellow cultists would not approve of you saying "It's wrong for the Trump admin to lie like that"?
> 
> I do understand your concern, given how most Trump fans are demonstrably unstable and violent. There's nobody a cultist hates more than an apostate, so your life might be in danger if you criticized your own cult.


Republicans lying about the Acosta assault ?  Haven't seen anything of that sort.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 9, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > If they are pissed off, it means you are doing the right thing.
> ...


Even if that were true, you're a bunch of servile goose stepping morons.  You're destroying the country.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 9, 2018)

mamooth said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Your side has a lot of nerve with the cult BS........
> ...


It was the indisputable truth.  It's on video tape.  I marvel at the brazen lying of the left.  psychologists call that "gas lighting" - when you tell lies that only someone with brain damage wouldn't know to be lie.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> Her arm is touching his arm as she stretches for the mic in the first picture. Her hand is on both his and and the mic in the second.
> 
> Your denial of what is so crispy visible in those photos due to your senility speaks for you.


Picture 1 - She's reaching for the microphone, and not touching him. He moved his arm into hers.
Picture 2 - She has her hand on the microphone.

In the pictures below >>

Picture 1 - he puts his hand on her arm

Picture 2 - he's got her arm pressed down about 10 inches. Clear cut assault, by DC law.  Lock him up.









You can keep lying about this if you like. No law against making a fool out of yourself.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I know you were going to say that.  What a fucking dolt.  Every state has a similar law.  However, DC may be different since it's populated with ignorant savages.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> You’re brain-dead, gramps....


Gee, will protectionist ever be able to come back from that ?  ​


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You’re brain-dead, gramps....
> ...


Faux believes his comebacks are crushing.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Even if that were true, you're a bunch of servile goose stepping morons.  You're destroying the country.


Anyone up for a boot party?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> Fucking moron ....... *they weren’t in Wisconsin.*


Battery/Assault is the same all over the US.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 9, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faux believes his comebacks are crushing.


Delusional Disorder.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 9, 2018)

Faun said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



  Another liberal trying out "triggered" lol. But its impossible for you to understand what it means so you cant use it properly. It just makes you look like a monkey see monkey do liberal.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 10, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Faun also swore to heaven the Nunes Memo would destroy national security. Not real bright that one.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Nov 10, 2018)

protectionist said:


> The Boston Globe's editorial board called for a White House press walkout.
> Richard Tofel, the president of ProPublica, tweeted on Friday morning, _"What is the plan for when Trump concocts an excuse for vetoing a reporter"_ from the New York Times or Washington Post? _"Surely," he wrote, "we must realize that if it works with CNN, this will just be the first time, and not the last."
> "At every good news organization of which I've been aware over 35 years in and around journalism, it has been a bedrock principle that subjects don't get to choose the reporters who cover them, which includes not getting to veto reporters they don't like,"_ Tofel wrote.
> 
> Tofel didn't mention that this press corps has more than just reporters. It has activist provacateurs,


*The Newsroom Has Become a Nooseroom*

More proof of the Low IQs of Diploma Dumbo jurinalism majors.  Such ambitious imbeciles are driven to ludicrously exaggerate any criticism of their clique into Gotcha strawman scarecrows and think they have a valid point. Then they pat one another on their spineless backs and giggle at how they put that Meanie With the Orange Face in his place as someone who wants all jurinalists whacked and was the only reason Khashoggi got killed.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Nov 10, 2018)

protectionist said:


> After Friday morning's Q&A session, April Ryan called into CNN and said she shook off his insults.
> A 20-year veteran of the White House beat, Ryan pointed out that each president before Trump "understood that reporters were part of the underpinnings of this nation."
> Trump, she said, doesn't seem to appreciate that.
> 
> ...


*The Press's Presumptous Pomposity*

Knowing that pinheads underpin our nation is as frightening as believing that bowling pins in the basement are the only things that keep our homes from collapsing.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Nov 10, 2018)

DOTR said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > '''she white'''  ''he I'd white'''
> ...


Ebonics doesn't even use it, even in a contraction; its mumbo-jumbo mumblers also omit the s in a possessive:  "He at John place."


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 10, 2018)

mamooth said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > 3. He assaulted her, pushing down her arm.
> ...



and I remember way back when people believed their eyes, and not what some reporter claimed.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 10, 2018)

Faun said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



what video did you watch?


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 10, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



The imaginary one.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 10, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Here's my question.  >>  Are you blind ?


As your pictures confirm my points, it confirms my precise eyesight, and that all the Trumpflakes here are proudly lying for their cult.

Given that everyone knows you're lying, even you, why do you bother? You can tell everyone to believe you over their lying eyes, but that's not going to work with anyone outside of your cult. We saw the film, so we know with100% certainty that you're lying.

And why do you think you won't burn in Hell for it? The Bible is quite clear on the matter. It doesn't say it's okay to lie about dirty liberals. You may think you've cut some special deal with Satan, but Satan is the Lord of Lies, and he doesn't keep his word.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 10, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> and I remember way back when people believed their eyes, and not what some reporter claimed.



So why did you believe what the Trump admin said, instead of your own eyes?

You'd never cut it in the reality-based community. You're too willing to just go along with what your cult orders you to say.

This is why I advocate for free testosterone supplements for conservative men. If we could inject some fire into them, we could almost instantly end conservatism.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 10, 2018)

mamooth said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > and I remember way back when people believed their eyes, and not what some reporter claimed.
> ...




I have posted 3 videos of the event.

one from Fox, one from ABC, one from NBC.

They all show the same thing..

the same thing the Trump ADmin posted.

He blocked her reaching with her right hand twice, and bring his hand down on he inside of her left elbow once, before she could get the mic.

Which video did you watch, that he did NOT do that?

here's a selection, just cut and paste it.

acosta video - Bing video


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 10, 2018)

mamooth said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my question.  >>  Are you blind ?
> ...


Gas lighting - a sure sign that you're emotionally disturbed.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 11, 2018)

Trump/US media relationship is abusive and codependent.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 11, 2018)

I doubt Acosta minds what happened. He is achieving a nice comfortable martyrdom which is part of the journey to Marxist sainthood and a small price to be paid for his position in the vanguard of the Peoples Revolutionary Front For the Advancement of Fraternal Socialism And An End To Racism, Patriarchy, Colonialism, Jingoism And The Tyranny of Christianity.

  Soros will pay him no matter if he yells at Trump from the street or from the White House.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 11, 2018)

Trump went to Europe.  Who does CNN send to follow him and report?

Acosta.    I think that is hilarious.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 11, 2018)

Acosta is now claiming that he was banned for "hard questions". Could anyone tell me where the question mark goes in the following “question”?

"As you know, Mr. President, the caravan was not an invasion. It’s a group of migrants moving up from Central America towards the border with the U.S.”


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

And I knew you couldn’t post the law.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Spare me, idiot.  Everyone can see I posted the law.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



   Hey fawn...how much longer do you think the us will survive since the Nunes Memo was released?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 11, 2018)

The way to handle Acosta would be to cut off his mic.  Call on another reporter and ask that reporter if he wants to give Acosta his question time.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 11, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Acosta is now claiming that he was banned for "hard questions". Could anyone tell me where the question mark goes in the following question?
> 
> "As you know, Mr. President, the caravan was not an invasion. It’s a group of migrants moving up from Central America towards the border with the U.S.”


That looks like an invasion to me.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You’re brain-dead, gramps....
> ...


That’s not the part that makes you look senile, gramps. The part that makes you look crazy is the part you omitted from my quote. The part where you insanely claimed the USMB’s fucking moron didn’t say she was entitled to lay a finger on him...



Faun said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > She’s not entitled to lay a finger on him.
> ...


... and then I came along and bitch slapped you with the back side of my pimp hand...



bripat9643 said:


> She's entitled to use whatever physical force is required to retrieve White house property from someone who at this point is properly deemed a thief.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Speaking of senile, you're the one who claimed people aren't entitled to use force to prevent their property from being stolen.  It takes a special kind of brain damage to believe that.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Nov 11, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The way to handle Acosta would be to cut off his mic. Call on another reporter and ask that reporter if he wants to give Acosta his question time.


If the reporter knows what's good for her she will give him her time...




The new Acosta briefing look


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Have no idea but whatever demise leads to the end of the U.S., it won’t involve the Nunes memo since Democrats released their own memo which demonstrated Nunes attempted to paint a picture of criminal behavior in the FBI by cherry picking various events and leaving out parts showing Nunes was full of shit.

Case in point, until Nunes finally went public with his memo, he had whipped the rightard cult into a frenzy  about how people would go to jail over the contents of his memo......

No arrests.

No indictments.

Not even any charges.

Nunes is now the poster child, along side of Crazy Donald, for how a politician can grab his or her followers by the nose and get them to b’lieve anything for the sake of political expediency.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



   But you said the Nunes memo would be devastating for national security. This is how I know you aren’t human.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

No, fucking moron, everyone saw you post a law from another state *which has absolutely zero jurisdiction in D.C..*

You actually demonstrate there is no such law in D.C. since you would have posted one had it actually existed.

All you prove is that my assessment that you’re a fucking moron is 100% spot on accurate.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Nov 11, 2018)

DOTR said:


> But you said the Nunes memo would be devastating for national security.


It was on TV


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I knew you were going to hang your hat on that idiocy.  Every state in the union has the same kind of law.  You're trying to tell us that DC doesn't allow people to defend their property.  You're claiming that thugs can mug people with impunity in DC.  It takes a special kind of stupid to defend such an idiocy.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 11, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > But you said the Nunes memo would be devastating for national security.
> ...



Lol.  Yes. And (((Schiff))) said it so it must have been true!
   This is how you can tell that the likes of Faun aren’t human beings.  He wasn’t even embarrassed when the memo was released and there were no national security ramifications. He lacks the moral character to say “hey the democrats lied in order to repress information and embarrassed me”


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

Like I always say, if you righties didn’t lie, you’d have nothing at all to say.

In reality, what I actually said in response to you claiming it didn’t hurt national security was that it *”could”* hurt national security but that we’ll likely never know since such matters are clandestine.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



  You are arguing with a brain dead non human britpat. The point isn’t right and wrong...the goal is “what can I get away with by using technicalities “
   Acosta should have been gone long ago. He works for the Democrats against America. This is a good occasion but in my opinion not necessary. 
   Press conferences are for the press. Not the opposition.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking moron ....... *they weren’t in Wisconsin.*
> ...


The claim the fucking moron made was that the intern had the legal right to physically wrestle that mic from him using any means necessary.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

Oh, fucking moron? You knew I would call you out for posting a Wisconsin law while we were talking about an event occurring in D.C.? How satient of you.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> In reality, what I actually said in response to you claiming it didn’t hurt national security was that it *”could”* hurt national security but that we’ll likely never know since such matters are clandestine.



   But it couldn't and didn't. Thats how stupid you are, We have seen the memo and there was nothing that compromised national security there.
  You supported (((Schiff))) in his claims that it would hurt national security. He lost...the memo was released..and national security is fine. This is the danger of having you subhuman types involved in anything.  And you will still follow (((Schiff)))...even though he humiliated you. It wasnt so much your lie. You were just a dupe. Its that you dont mind attacking the good people who exposed (((schiffs))) lie.

  So Faun...are we OK? No "constitutional crisis" like you and (((schiff))) promised?" No collapse of national security?


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I didn't say "by any means necessary," you lying douche bag.  However, she is allowed to use the amount of force required.  If Trump wanted to, he could have had Whitehouse security wrestle him to the ground, cuff him, and the physically drag him off the premises.  They could have even used pepper spray and batons on the bastard if he refused to comply.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



I wish he _had_ done that.  Would have accelerated the whole process.

​


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > In reality, what I actually said in response to you claiming it didn’t hurt national security was that it *”could”* hurt national security but that we’ll likely never know since such matters are clandestine.
> ...


Quote me saying that would lead to a constitutional crisis. Quote me saying it would lead to a collapse of national security.

You can’t because I never said those things. You’ve lost this argument so badly that now you’ve reduced your argument to lying and fighting against positions I never took.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


*”I didn't say "by any means necessary," you lying douche bag.”*

You can’t lie your way out of this one, ya fucking moron...


bripat9643 said:


> She sure as hell is.  She's entitled to use *whatever physical force* is required to retrieve White house property from someone who at this point is properly deemed a thief.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No, I knew you would behave like an anal-retentive asshole and harp on details that aren't relevant.  DC law is no different than the law in any other state.  In fact, in DC, stand your ground is legal, which means you don't have to run away when thugs accost you.  You can legally blow them away.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lying is your stock in trade, asshole.  Notice that you failed to include the words "is required," which changes the meaning of the words you quoted, you fucking douchebag piece of shit.

Note that you accused me of saying "*by any means necessary." * Then you quoted me saying *"whatever physical force is required."*  It takes a special kind stupid not to notice the two statements are different when you have quoted both of them in your post.

That level of stupid is difficult to fathom.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Which process is that, CNN utterly disgracing itself?


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


*”DC law is no different than the law in any other state.”*

LOLOL 

And yet, you can’t actually find any such D.C. law. So you rely on false equivalencies and bluffing; as though that compensates for your complete and utter failure to prove your bullshit.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No law, not even the Wisconsin law you ridiculously posted, allows for “whatever force is required.” There are limitations. You cannot beat someone to within an inch of their life, as you insanely insinuated, to prevent a theft.

Shit, you can’t even prove he didn’t give the mic back until actually told to. You can’t prove there’s any such law in D,C.. You can’t prove whose mic it is. You can’t prove it was theft. All you can prove is that you’re a fucking moron. Which is all you ever prove.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You can beat them pretty badly, because the cops don't have much sympathy for thieves. "whatever force is required" means "whatever force is necessary and appropriate."  Beating them to within an inch of their lives, obviously isn't necessary

When the intern extended her hand, that was a request to return the mic.  Only a lying moron would refuse to admit that.

If the Whitehouse didn't supply the mic, then who did, CNN?  Only an anal retentive moron without a clue insists that I have to prove every single thing said about the incident.   That's a tactic designed to deflect from the fact that you were proven dead wrong.  Some people are smart enough to realize that some things are obvious.  Only those caught in their own lies demand such proof.

BTW, asshole, I proved that you're a liar.  In fact, you proved it by making a claim about what I said and then posting exactly what I said which differed from what you claimed.

Talk about a stupid lying cockroach.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



  I have already covered this. Always the technicality.."well see technically I never said that exact thing". But Im not claiming you did. You never say anything. You operate by rote. And you supported (((schiff))) when he said the Nunes Memo would (1) wreck national security and (2) cause a constitutional crisis. And you swore he was right.
  I know you are dense but my point is you have so little humanity that you didnt even rebel after being humiliated by (((schiff))). You dont mind being treated like a serf because you were born to be one. And you spend your life "technically" wiggling out of taking any stand.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 11, 2018)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Maybe he should only allow FOX News in, the only tough question they will ask him is "how does he like his eggs?".




He didnt pull the pass for CNN, just Acost-ya. He's just one man, so really nothing to see here.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Fuax's favorite tactic is to pick out one single insignificant statement in your post and then harp on it relentlessly as if it's the crux of your entire position.  He pretends he's disproved your entire argument if he manages to undermine that one irrelevant statement.   Of course, his main claim has holes so big in it that you could drive a freight train through it. 

Faux has been attempting to claim the D.C. law doesn't allow you to use force to keep someone from taking your property.  His entire argument hinges on whether I quote the actual statute that says so.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 11, 2018)

Superbadbrutha said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Wrong Bru,  reporters, though they have passes, are still guests in the White House. She had every right to reach for the microphone and I bet if the research was done there would be other instances where a staffer reached to remove a microphone. It's her job to give it to the next speaker. Acosta was just being a little girl about it sorry. He shoved her arm down and you could see the look on her face that it wasnt really cool.. but she then backed down as not to make a scene.  But hey, just another angry white male putting a woman in her place right?  is that good for you?


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 11, 2018)

Furthermore , it is in the White Houses discretion to determine whether they find someone rude or not. Right or  wrong.  Accosta got his pass removed but CNN still has access and they can send another qualified reporter. This has absolutely nothing to do with the suppression of the press


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Furthermore , it is in the White Houses discretion to determine whether they find someone rude or not. Right or  wrong.  Accosta got his pass removed but CNN still has access and they can send another qualified reporter. This has absolutely nothing to do with the suppression of the press


CNN's access should be removed as well.  They permitted Acosta to engage in his rude behavior.  In fact, they even endorsed it.  They should be required to submit a formal apology and implement policies to require respectful behavior towards the president from their reporters.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Furthermore , it is in the White Houses discretion to determine whether they find someone rude or not. Right or  wrong.  Accosta got his pass removed but CNN still has access and they can send another qualified reporter. This has absolutely nothing to do with the suppression of the press
> ...


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


*”Beating them to within an inch of their lives, obviously isn't necessary”*

Yet that was the example you ridiculously offered. 

Even funnier is you opining you don’t have to prove everything you say. Of course. We should just take everything a fucking moron like you says as gospel.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Furthermore , it is in the White Houses discretion to determine whether they find someone rude or not. Right or  wrong.  Accosta got his pass removed but CNN still has access and they can send another qualified reporter. This has absolutely nothing to do with the suppression of the press
> ...





I don't think that's really necessary. I'd just stick with the moderate move for now,  you wouldnt want to send the wrong message. Acosta shouldnt have pushed her arm down. That's on him. I wonder if he has made an apology yet to the intern?


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 11, 2018)

I checked to see if Acosta had apologized to her but the search only turned up this item
CNN’s Jim Acosta apologizes for sending obscene message to former Trump staffer

At least he is known to apologize when he makes a mistake


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Well, no, I don’t rebel over rightard ramblings. I’ve come to learn never to take anything from conservatives at face value.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


My example proves that using force to protect your property is not against the law.

Right, so I have to prove the sky is blue and water is wet?

You're an idiot.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


He shouldn't have harangued the President with his moronic opinions.  He should have turned over the mic the second it was requested.  He deserves to be barred permanently, and CNN deserves to be barred until it makes amends.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Faun is just a liberal. Not real bright or deep. Their arguments range from "you misspelled that" to "technically I only said maybe" to "prove that females dont have penises". No sense using human reasoning on them. The "out" is all important to them. It comes from their puritan heritage...the ability to use legalisms to avoid truth.
  But remember..their goal is not really to win anything. You have to understand and internalize this if nothing else. In life, in politics, and especially in their chat life their goal is grind things to a standoff. Nothing more. Think of the Kavanaugh hearings...nothing to be proved only endless stasis and sand in the gears.

You know that Democrats fear the truth which is why Wikileaks and  project veritas were so damaging to them.The tangled lies here are used NOT to win an argument. I have to keep emphasizing that. They are to hide any resolution to a question. Its why so many arguments with them devolve into Bill Clintons "depends on what the defintion of is is." He wont argue about lying under oath..he simply lied and then went after the utility of the English Language. He didnt really want to convince you of anything. He smirked because he probably wanted you to know how he treated young women. But his goal was to make it impossible for you to use words to prove anything about him. Its that simple.
  For them words are tools to obfuscate rather than communicate.

  Try Vox Day's "SJWs Always Lie". Every antic you see here is listed in his book. Hes been banned from Twitter and Reddit but his book is still available on Amazon for now. The book is only like 4.99. Its not just for the dark places liberals slither around like chat rooms but he gives examples of how to avoid their attacks in the workplace.
  Also try Ron Jonsons book. Its more expensive and was a best seller. He gives illustrative examples of the times Marxists have gone after peoples jobs and been beaten completely into the dirt. He describes the dangers of grappling with their lies and half truths as well.

You simply cant win when you approach someone as a decent person and treat them as if they are arguing in good faith...when in reality you are dealing with a soulless liberal. Point out thir lies and help decent people recognize them. its all you can do.
  Would you ever expect resolution from people with a relative value system and no firm morals except hatred for anyone with morals?


----------



## DOTR (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



  Well no, you dont rebel over anything. You are a serf. That was my point. You wouldn't know how to feel if your every position wasn't validated by a celebrity, or the news, or a rich media corporation or whatever sit-com you sit slack jawed in front of. You do and think as you are told. And the only fear you have is of being out of sync with the ruling elites.
   That you don't and never could rebel *was exactly my point!* Even when (((schiff))) humiliates you and pisses on you it doesn't make you question him. And he did...and then moved on knowing he still had your mouth on his ass.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, you have to post the D.C. law that supports your claim.

You couldn’t.

You lose because you’re a loser.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


He did turn over the mic when it was requested. Trump said, “put the mic down,” and Acosta handed the mic to that woman.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

DOTR said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


LOLOL 

What a diatribe just to say it shouldn’t matter if you falsely ascribe to me positions I didn’t take. All that matters is the bullshit you spew.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

DOTR said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...





Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Sorry, turd, it's purely your fetish that I have to wade my way through that labyrinthine mess.  Anyone without an extra hole in his head knows you can use force to protect your property.  I never heard of a state where that wasn't allowed, and neither have you.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


But it's OK if you falsely ascribe to me positions I didn't take, eh, douchebag?


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Wrong.  It was requested when the intern extended her hand for it.  Trump said “put the mic down” because the asshole refused to turn it over.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You mean like an insignificant detail like you citing Wisconsin law to justify an action occurring in D.C.?


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Oh puhleeze.  You're an imbecile.  Do you always insist on proving it?


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


You remain an idiot. Schiff is incapable of humiliating you since he doesn’t represent me. Are you humiliated by any shit move made by representatives from other states?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 11, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he should only allow FOX News in, the only tough question they will ask him is "how does he like his eggs?".
> ...



Why are you quoting if that is the case.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 11, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Yep and he had every right to put his hand up and let her know he wasn't finished asking his question.



> It's her job to give it to the next speaker.



Once he is done.



> Acosta was just being a little girl about it sorry. He shoved her arm down and you could see the look on her face that it wasnt really cool.. but she then backed down as not to make a scene.  But hey, just another angry white male putting a woman in her place right?  is that good for you?



He didn't shove her arm down, stop spinning the INFO Wars video.  I guess you haven't seen the 3 black woman that Trump insulted this week, but I am pretty sure you will spin it that you didn't see anything wrong with his words.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Nope.  Trump decides when he is done, moron. Acosta doesn't run the press conference.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



He didn't decide that day did he moron.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You haven’t proven a theft occurred, you haven’t proven DC has the same law as Wisconsin, you haven’t proven anything except for the fact that you’re a fake cling moron. That you expect anyone to take you at your word when a) you can’t prove s word you’re saying; and b) you’re a fucking moron, is quite humorous though, I’ll grant you that.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


oh? What position have I falsely attributed to you?


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


I also haven't proven that the sky is blue or that water is wet.  That's the nature of what you are demanding me to prove. If you want to insist that DC law doesn't allow people to defend their property, then prove it.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Nope, that’s not a request. Her job is to take the mic when it’s handed to her and then pass it to someone else. The first time Acosta was asked to give up the mic was when trump asked him to put the mic down. At that time, he handed her the mic.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



"The claim the fucking moron made was that the intern had the legal right to physically wrestle that mic from him using any means necessary."


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 11, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Acosta is now claiming that he was banned for "hard questions". Could anyone tell me where the question mark goes in the following “question”?
> 
> "As you know, Mr. President, the caravan was not an invasion. It’s a group of migrants moving up from Central America towards the border with the U.S.”


Accusations/arguments is all the fake press engages in. That and hiding information, colluding with our enemies, and presenting a totally false narrative for the purpose of overthrowing our government.

CNN replay on facebook is nothing but a steady stream of anti American propaganda.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yes, extending her hand is a request.  Anyone with two brain cells to rub together knows that it's a request.  Apparently you believe that Trump himself explicitly requests that each reporter returns the mic when they are done.  What have you ever seen that?

Face it:  your a lying idiot.  You know you are wrong, but you will never admit it, if your past behavior is any guide.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, now you’re stupidly arguing  a fallacy that if you state a given fact, like the sky is blue, then any other nonsense you say should equally be accepted as fact.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


And I quoted you saying that...


bripat9643 said:


> She sure as hell is.  She's entitled to use *whatever physical force* is required to retrieve White house property from someone who at this point is properly deemed a thief.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Nope, she doesn’t decide when a reporter is done.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> your a lying idiot.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The legality of using force to defend your property is such a fact.  The claim that the intern didn't request the return of the Whitehouse owned microphone is the ultimate Faux gaslighting idiocy.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You repeat the idiotic lie again!


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That isn't what I said, moron.  Trump signals her to pass the mic on to the next reporter.  Trump signaled to her and Acosta that his turn was over.  There is simply no doubt that the Whitehouse wanted Acosta to hand over the mic, and that he refused.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> The legality of using force to defend your property is such a fact.  The claim that the intern didn't request the return of the Whitehouse owned microphone is the ultimate Faux gaslighting idiocy.



  Yes it is.

 But in the ideal world of the liberal there is no way to communicate that its time to pass the mic. And there is no way to describe the act of abusing the intern who asked for the mic. It is literally as impossible as describing the differences between male and female for them.

"The purpose of Newspeak...to make all other modes of thought impossible. It was intended that when Newspeak had been adopted...a heretical thought ...should be literally unthinkable, at least so far as thought is dependent on words...Newspeak was designed not to extend but to _diminish_ the range of thought."
G Orwell

  There is a reason Marxists prefer that we dont read Bradbury and Orwell and Milton and Carlyle and Chesterson and so on. They teach us how to think as free men rather than puritan legalists.

  And I remind you in reading Faun to notice he makes no political claims. Here are his claims and they are the only claims that matter to him...



Faun said:


> You haven’t proven... you haven’t proven anything ... a) you can’t prove s word you’re saying





Faun said:


> No, you have to post the D.C. law that supports your claim.
> .





Faun said:


> Quote me saying...Quote me saying it ...
> 
> You can’t...



  If you cant catch him he doesn't have to defend anything. It is sufficient to stop anyone else from functioning.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 11, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Acosta is now claiming that he was banned for "hard questions". Could anyone tell me where the question mark goes in the following “question”?
> ...



  CNN is an enemy of America. We did know the ruling class would never go easy though koshergirl. Simply winning elections wont do it because these people rule by a monopoly on power and money and were never elected to anything in the first place. They have appointed themselves to power. So the nastiness is to be expected.
  Trump is doing the right thing by his continuous hammering of their privilege and exposing their desperation. He just needs to keep it up.
  And if you think we arent winning KG just remember this...two years ago could you have imagined seeing the press no longer deny being an arm of the liberal elites? We have already won there.
  Its finally obvious that it is America and her President against the globalist ruling elites.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> You remain an idiot. Schiff is incapable of humiliating you since he doesn’t represent me. Are you humiliated by any shit move made by representatives from other states?



(((schiff))) never humiliated me. Ill agree thats impossible. I always knew he was a liar. He humiliated you. And no he doesn't represent you. He probably despises you...most people despise lickspittles. You carried water for him. Not vice versa.
  I tend to make honest choices so no im not humiliated by any representatives. I avoid it by not siding with corrupt officials hiding documents with lies. That way I dont have to worry about being exposed.
  You will note that national security is intact (except for the southern border) and that no constitutional crisis occurred? Of course you have. You just dont have the integrity to admit it.
  Come on lets see you weasel around...tell us how national security *may* be compromised. Thats the way a weasel avoids admitting he was wrong...by claiming its impossible to tell if he was wrong!
  But deep down...you feel little over it.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 11, 2018)

Superbadbrutha said:


> He didn't shove her arm down, stop spinning the INFO Wars video.  I guess you haven't seen the 3 black woman that Trump insulted this week, but I am pretty sure you will spin it that you didn't see anything wrong with his words.


1.  He WAS done. Trump said so.

2.  He shoved her arm down, YOU stop spinning.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> Nope, that’s not a request. Her job is to take the mic when it’s handed to her and then pass it to someone else. The first time Acosta was asked to give up the mic was when trump asked him to put the mic down. At that time, he handed her the mic.


We saw what happened. Your BS is a joke.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 11, 2018)

Faun said:


> You haven’t proven a theft occurred, you haven’t proven DC has the same law as Wisconsin, you haven’t proven anything except for the fact that you’re a fake cling moron. That you expect anyone to take you at your word when a) you can’t prove s word you’re saying; and b) you’re a fucking moron, is quite humorous though, I’ll grant you that.


He's right. You're wrong (and stupid) Please shut up.


----------



## skye (Nov 11, 2018)

fuck him


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


And yet, she was not in any position to make any request. She is not there to set the agenda for who speaks or for when they speak.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


All trump said was, “that’s enough,” but continued engaging with Acosta. It wasn’t until Trump said, “put down the mic,” that he made any indication that Acosta give up the mic. Even worse for you, trump made the same gestures of pointing to other journalists to speak while the next reporter after Acosta spoke — *and that woman didn’t try to rip the mic from his clutch.*


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

DOTR said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The legality of using force to defend your property is such a fact.  The claim that the intern didn't request the return of the Whitehouse owned microphone is the ultimate Faux gaslighting idiocy.
> ...


LOLOL 

It cracks me up no end how you whiners keep crying over being challenged to prove your claims.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You remain an idiot. Schiff is incapable of humiliating you since he doesn’t represent me. Are you humiliated by any shit move made by representatives from other states?
> ...


*”He humiliated you. And no he doesn't represent you.”*

You’re nuts to think someone who doesn’t represent me, humiliates me.

For brevity, let’s go with, _you’re nuts._


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't shove her arm down, stop spinning the INFO Wars video.  I guess you haven't seen the 3 black woman that Trump insulted this week, but I am pretty sure you will spin it that you didn't see anything wrong with his words.
> ...


If that were true, the White House would not have needed to rely on an edited video as evidence.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, that’s not a request. Her job is to take the mic when it’s handed to her and then pass it to someone else. The first time Acosta was asked to give up the mic was when trump asked him to put the mic down. At that time, he handed her the mic.
> ...


It’s all on video. Your denials are ridiculous. Trump said, “put down the mic,” and then Acosta handed her the mic.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You haven’t proven a theft occurred, you haven’t proven DC has the same law as Wisconsin, you haven’t proven anything except for the fact that you’re a fake cling moron. That you expect anyone to take you at your word when a) you can’t prove s word you’re saying; and b) you’re a fucking moron, is quite humorous though, I’ll grant you that.
> ...


Nah, the idiots are the ones saying Acosta’s actions were tantamount to theft.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 12, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Trump cued her to take the mic when he said "next question."  He told Acosta the asshole that his turn was over.  The intern was simply following her instructions.   You can't get any lower than trying to blame the intern.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 12, 2018)

Faun said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He cued the intern to take the mic when he said "next question." When he said "put down the mic," the asshole Acosta had already broken the law. "Put down the mic" is the equivalent of telling a burgler to "put down the TV."  It's what you say right before you blow him away if he doesn't comply.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 12, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't shove her arm down, stop spinning the INFO Wars video.  I guess you haven't seen the 3 black woman that Trump insulted this week, but I am pretty sure you will spin it that you didn't see anything wrong with his words.
> ...



He didn't say he was done.



> 2.  He shoved her arm down, YOU stop spinning.



Bullshit, he just blocked her hand from grabbing the mic.  Quit with the INFO Wars bullshit.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 12, 2018)

skye said:


> fuck him



That sounds personal.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 12, 2018)

Superbadbrutha said:


> He didn't say he was done.
> 
> Bullshit, he just blocked her hand from grabbing the mic.  Quit with the INFO Wars bullshit.


He doesn't have the authority to define when he's done. Trump has that authority, and Trump said he was done.

HA HA.  You have a problem. You want us to believe something that is CLEARLY contradicted by a LIVE TV broadcast + dozens of videos that show his hand & wrist on her arm, and knocking it down about 10 inches, and knocking her off balance

Trouble with liberals is, they think they can say ANYTHING, no matter how obviously wrong it is, and get away with it.

Here's a few liberals talking. >> _"Washington and Jefferson were slave owners.   So actually they were never a POTUS.....yeah...yeah.....yeah, that's right....I'll go along with that......they couldn't have been president.....that's right"_

_"So we should got rid of the Washington monument and the Jefferson Memorial, and we should rename Washington DC,right ?  Oh absolutely!   Let's call it Obama City....yeah.....yeah...That's a good idea...….yeah.....right on"_


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


*”Trump cued her to take the mic when he said "next question."*

And they both kept talking to each other ... until Trump said, “put down the mic.” 

Even more salient, Trump says, “next question,” and points following virtually every question; that woman did take the mic from anyone else until it was handed to her.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 12, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't say he was done.
> ...



Keep repeating the rightwing propaganda, you might believe it one day.


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


There was no law broken, ya fucking moron. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No one was arrested. No one was charged. And hysterically, you were unable to cite a law that was broken.


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't say he was done.
> ...


And when trump said put the mic down, he put the mic down.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 12, 2018)

Faun said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



  It doesnt crack me up. It just satisfies me to see you make no claims. The cowards way. So ill leave this alone now bripat9643  I think my point is made.


----------



## Snouter (Nov 14, 2018)

It is predictably hilarious TDS victims defend fake news CNN stooge Acosta for assaulting that White House intern.  She really should file charges against Acosta with a police report.  Folks recall fake news, WaPo Michelle Fields?


----------



## DOTR (Nov 14, 2018)

Snouter said:


> It is predictably hilarious TDS victims defend fake news CNN stooge Acosta for assaulting that White House intern.  She really should file charges against Acosta with a police report.  Folks recall fake news, WaPo Michelle Fields?



Yes indeed. That was like one of the first times the media corporations crowed "we got him now!" And they are still crowing "we got him now" lol


----------



## Snouter (Nov 14, 2018)

LOL  Here is fake news CNN fake ass presentation.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 14, 2018)

Faun said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Of course, the mic was requested multiple times before Trump said "put the mic down."    "That's enough" is a request for Acosta to hand the mic over to the intern.   Trump said it multiple times before he said "put the mic down."  The later was said only because Acosta is a clueless asshole who refuses to do what he is instructed to do.

Ignoring facts central to the issue is your specialty, Faux.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 14, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



The lie is that Acosta assaulted the intern, funny how they are changing their tune on that now.  Just keep on dancing Trumper.


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


And trump continued engaging Acosta after saying, “that’s enough,” so that wasn’t the end of Acosta’s turn with the mic. Reporters often try to squeeze in another question after trump turns to move into not another reporter. When Trump said, “put down the mic,” Acosta put down the mic.


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 14, 2018)

An insulting, rude, tantrum-throwing, fake news reporter for one of the lowest rated news media has his WH press pass revoked until he can learn some manners / respect?!

And this is causing a lot of 'butt-hurt'?

Damn, must be a slow news day.


----------

